# Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?



## campbell (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute

 wäre es nicht interessant zu wissen, welche Boote ideal für unser Hobby wäre und welche Erfahrungen man gemacht hat. Und Leuten wie mich würde es helfen eine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen.

 Petri Heil

 Peter


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

hab nen kahn aus abs, 3.90 lang,1.20 breit auf`m trailer.dazu ein minn kota 30 und die sache passt !


----------



## Bergedorfer (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

moin,

fahre ein crescent 499 mit kleiner kajüte und 40´johnson.
sind sehr zufrieden mit der kombi.
gruss
bergedorfer


----------



## Mac Gill (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hab eine GFK Schale 3,8 Meter mit nem 25PS AB. Für die Maasregieon Optimal!

Ich werde mir bald was neues zulegen -> für 3-4 Personen geeignet und Hochboardiger, damit ich auch mal auf die Nordsee raus kann. (Im Stil eines Terhi Nordic 6020)

Mein Tip  -> Achte auf einen Qualitativ hochwertigen Trailer unbedingt mit Sliprollen -> sonst macht dir die Geschichte keinen Spass.


----------



## Mumpitz (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Huhu!

Ich hab ne kleine umgebaute Jolle, 4,20*165 mit nem Yamaha 4 PS Viertakter. Für kleinere Seen ist das ganz nett, auf größeren Gewässern, geschweige Nord- oder Ostsee würde ich aber nicht mal daran denken. Wie Mac Gill sind wir auch auf der Maas und deren Seen unterwegs.
Das Boot war zum ausprobieren gedacht und dabei bleibt es auch. Schon jetzt vermisse ich die Möglichkeit, weitere Strecken zurücklegen zu können, was aber aufgrund der Motorisierung nicht möglich ist. Wenn das Wetter ungemütlich wird, wünsche ich mir häufiger etwas mehr Freibordhöhe, und auch die Möglichkeit mal zu dritt zu fahren ist mit dem Boot nicht gegeben - ist zwar machbar, nur macht es dann keinen Spass mehr.
Fazit: Es muß, auch bei mir ein größeres Boot her. Ich liebäugele ähnlich wie Mac Gill mit diversen Booten in der knapp-unter-5-Meter-Klasse. Dazu passend dann ein 4-Takter zwischen 15 und 25 PS - er soll auf alle Fälle das Boot mit 3 Leuten noch ins Gleiten bringen.
In die engere Wahl für das nächste Boot kommen für mich alle Boote von Cremo (Crescent) mit der Länge 4,65 M, also Trader und Greenline.
Es gibt aber auch noch einige Außenseiter in ähnlicher Größe, die wohl vor allem wg. des niedrigen Preises eine Rolle spielen. Bei den Cremos ist aber die Qualität bekannt, die anderen werde ich mir noch genauer anschauen. Das hier ist das nächste, das ich mir vor Ort ansehen werde: http://www.adventureboats.nl/adventure%204.65.htm
Interessant finde ich auch das 480er von Klaus Maaß: http://www.km-boote.de/km480.html (die Kajüte ist optional) und noch zwei drei weitere.

Was den Trailer angeht, muß ich Mac Gill Recht geben. Sliprollen gehören einfach drauf, bei dieser Größe mindestens 2, für das nächste Boot werden es aber 3. Dazu kommt dann noch eine Sliphilfe und entweder höhenverstellbare Stützen oder die Rollen werden höhenverstellbar. Das macht das ganze deutlich komfortabler. War es uns im Sommer noch vollkommen egal, wenn wir ein bischen rödeln mußten, um das Boot sauber auf den Trailer zu bekommen, wurde die Aktion ab dem späten Herbst immer mehr zum Stress, je kälter es wurde.
Ach ja, ruderbar soll es auch noch sein - ist immer dumm, wenn mal der Motor ausfällt und das Boot sich kaum mehr bewegen läßt.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Mac Gill (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@Mumpitz
Rudern ist bei mir nicht mehr so wichtig, da ich einen E-Motor zusätzlich mithabe.
Für den Extrem-Notfall muß dann das Stechpaddel reichen, dass ich immer dabei habe.

Wie geschrieben, je nach Bauform sind 25 PS zu Wenig um die Gleitfahrt sicherzustellen!


----------



## Lachsy (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

boot Quicksilver 560 KK. motoren 60 ps 4 takter , und 5 PS 4 takter






geangelt wird damit auf der Ostsee, und auch in den Maasplassen in Holland.

demnächst steht eine Fahrt nach Schweden an

mfg LAchsy


----------



## clava (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



			
				campbell schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> wäre es nicht interessant zu wissen, welche Boote ideal für unser Hobby wäre und welche Erfahrungen man gemacht hat. Und Leuten wie mich würde es helfen eine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen.
> 
> ...


 
Moin campbell,

bei der Auswahl eines Bootes gibt es viele Faktoren die kaufentscheidend sind. Ich würde Dir raten, Dich genau über die gewünschten Anforderungen und die unterschiedlichen Boote zu informieren. Eine pauschale Aussage schadet Dir mehr als sie nützt (ausser Du willst sinnlos Geld versenken).

Hier mal eine kleine Liste von Fragen (sicher nicht vollständig), die Du Dir selbst beantworten kannst, bevor Du Dir ein Boot aussuchst.

1. Wofür soll das Boot genau benutzt werden? z.B. Schleppfischen, Pilken, Ansitz usw.
2. Gewässer? Boote sind in verschiedene Klassifizierungen aufgeteilt, die angeben bis zu welcher maximalen Windstärke und Wellenhöhe die Boote zugelassen sind. Ein Boot für einen kleinen See kann man nicht ohne grosses Sicherheitsrisiko auf der Ostsee fahren, sprich, das lässt man lieber.
3. Wieviele Personen sollen regelmässig mitfahren? 
4. Soll das Boot als Trockenlieger bei jeder Ausfahrt getrailert werden, oder gibt es einen festen Liegeplatz?
5. Wenn Trailer, welches zulässige Gesamtgewicht kann Dein Auto ziehen?
6. Soll das Boot eine Kajüte für z.B. Mehrtagestouren (Übernachtungsmöglichkeit) haben?
7. Soll das Boot ein reines "Arbeitsboot" sein oder auch für Ausflüge mit Familie benutzt werden?
8. Musst Du auf dem Wasser weite Strecken zum Angelplatz zurücklegen? Dann empfiehlt sich ein schnelles Boot mit entsprechendem Motor.
9. Wieviel Geld wilst Du ausgeben? Erfahrungsgemäß vergisst man immer gern die "Kleinigkeiten", z.B. Zubehör, Schwimmwesten, Anker, Fender usw., das kostet alles ein Schweinegeld in der Summe.
10. Bootsführerschein vorhanden?

Wenn Du Dir all diese Fragen beantwortet hast, fällt die Wahl schon erheblich leichter, gibt eine Menge schöner und preiswerter (nicht billiger!) Boote.

Ich fahre ein Orkney Strikeliner 16+ (ca. 5,20m lang und 1,90 breit). Das Boot ist ein Halbgleiter, also nicht sehr schnell, braucht daher aber auch nur einen 20PS Motor (Honda Viertakter) um noch akzeptabel rumzufahren und verbraucht recht wenig (wenn ich hauptsächlich schleppe und nicht gross Strecke mache, dann so um die 5 Liter am ganzen Tag).






Ich habe ein Cabrioverdeck als Halbkajüte, also hinten offen, dann kann ich das Boot offen fahren oder eben die Halbkajüte nutzen, was ich sehr gut finde. Gibt aber auch viele Kollegen, die das nicht mögen, ist Geschmackssache.

Mein Boot ist immer auf dem Trailer (ausser beim Angeln |supergri ), da ich keinen Liegeplatz möchte und auch unterschiedliche Reviere anfahre. Der Trailer ist etwas überdimensioniert, hat also noch 200-300 kg Luft im Gesamtgewicht. Das ist wichtig, da man das Gewicht des Zubehörs meist unterschätzt und dann schnell über das zulässige Gesamtgewicht gerät, was im Falle eines Schadens dazu führen kann, dass die Versicherung nicht zahlt. Einige Händler verkaufen gern sehr knapp bemessene Trailer, was ich aus oben genannten Gründen verantwortungslos finde. Mein Trailer ist für eine Tonne Gesamtgewicht zugelassen, obwohl das Boot ohne alles nur 380 kg wiegt!! Mit Sprit, Anker, Downriggerbleien, Verdeck, Motor usw. komme ich auf gewogene 780 kg!! Man sieht also, dass sich eine Überdimensionierung lohnt, jedenfalls wenn man ständig trailert.

Ich nutze das Boot auf der Ostsee zum Schleppfischen und manchmal auch zum Pilken und Naturköderangeln auf Plattfische.

Ich bin insgesamt gesehen sehr zufrieden, da die Verabeitungsqualität der Orkney-Boote sehr gut ist. Meins hat die CE-Klassifizierung C und ist für Küstengewässer (so weit ich weiss bis 5 sm) und 6 Beaufort und einer signifikanten Wellenhöhe von 2m zugelassen.


----------



## the doctor (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@Lachsy und Clava: Wie schwer sind eure Boote samt Trailer??????

Wollte mir später auch eins anschaffen und habe nur den B Führerschein#c


----------



## clava (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> @Lachsy und Clava: Wie schwer sind eure Boote samt Trailer??????
> 
> Wollte mir später auch eins anschaffen und habe nur den B Führerschein#c


 
Moin Herr doctor, nimmst Du die Wolldecke vom Kopf, siehst Du oben Gewicht von meinem Boot im Posting |supergri . Gesamtgewicht 780 kg gewogen. Der Trailer ist ein gebremster mit einer Tonne zul. Gesamtgewicht. Was Dein Auto ziehen darf, steht im Fahrzeugschein.

Viel Spass


----------



## Lachsy (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> @Lachsy und Clava: Wie schwer sind eure Boote samt Trailer??????
> 
> Wollte mir später auch eins anschaffen und habe nur den B Führerschein#c


marcel, unser wiegt 1300 kg mit vollen Ornat 

stimmt bei den neuen Führerscheinen darfste ja kein hänger mehr fahren , ohne zusatzführerschein

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eine GFK Schale 3,8 Meter mit nem 25PS AB. Für die Maasregieon Optimal!
> 
> Ich werde mir bald was neues zulegen -> für 3-4 Personen geeignet und Hochboardiger, damit ich auch mal auf die Nordsee raus kann. (Im Stil eines Terhi Nordic 6020)
> 
> Mein Tip -> Achte auf einen Qualitativ hochwertigen Trailer unbedingt mit Sliprollen -> sonst macht dir die Geschichte keinen Spass.


 
Mit einen 6020 o.ä. auf die Nordsee raus ?? 
Bist du dir sicher ?

Uli H.


----------



## Mac Gill (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einen 6020 o.ä. auf die Nordsee raus ??
> Bist du dir sicher ?
> 
> Uli H.



Warum nicht? ist doch auch Norwegentauglich...

Wenn ich falsch liege bitte kläre mich auf...

Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach Vergrößerung -> wie geschrieben soll es auch für die Nordsee im Küstennahen Bereich tauglich sein. (In der gegend von Zeeland/Walcheren) Wenn ich dort auf den Campingplätzen die Boot anschaue, würde das Terhi weit vorne liegen...


----------



## Heiko112 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Shetland 535 mit 50 Ps laut gps 41 km/h.
Kann man noch alleine Slipen.
Wollte ein Boot haben mit dem ich auch mal auf der Ostsee loslegen kann und das wollt ich nicht mit 3,8m Alu. Auch wenn das bestimmt geht.

Wiegt komplett mit Trailer 850 kg.

Hab auch nur die Klasse *B*

Mit 4 mann auf Dorsch ist kein Problem mit dem Boot.

Und vorallem ist es nicht so teuer gewesen.



http://www.heiko.hgk-oster.de/1.jpg


----------



## Tiffy (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Guck an ein Gronauer. Herzlich Willkommen hier #h

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf der Ijssel ?? Bin da auch hin und wieder unterwegs.

Ein Boot hab ich auch  :g 

Uttern Örnen 490S mit 30PS Honda 4-Takt und Endura 40 Elektromotor.






Ist leicht zu händeln, bringt mit zwei Mann ca. 50 Km/h und liegt auch beim Schleppen für die Größe noch ganz gut im Wasser. Ist für Süß und Salzwasser gedacht. Und in Holland gibt es leider nicht überall 'ne vernünftige Slippe. Deshalb muss das nicht zu groß sein...


----------



## Heiko112 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo 
danke für das Willkommen, da kann man mal wieder sehen wie klein die Welt doch ist. (oder wie oft man im Internet ist????|supergri )

Ijseel ?? am Bild erkannt ?


----------



## Tiffy (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Sieht fast aus wie Gorssel 

Hab ich aber nicht am Bild erkannt. Hab ich mal so kombiniert. Schätze mal jeder hier inne Umgebung fährt irgendwie/wo an die Ijssel zum Angeln.


----------



## Heiko112 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin

Gorssel ist richtig.#6 

Aber da schickt unser ortsansässiger Angelfachhändler ja wohl jeden mal hin der ein Boot hat.

Und meistens läufts da ja auch nicht schlecht.:m


----------



## basswalt (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

aluboot von 4.8m und einem 9,9ps 4takt yamaha und elektromotor . zum angeln ideal.


----------



## Jensfeld (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo
Ich fahre ein Boot, 4,25x1,8m mit 5PS Außenborder zum Spazieren fahren mit 4 Leute geeignet und zum Angeln mit 2 Leute samt Krempel Pflicht natürlich 4 gute rutenhalter von Berkley, ist ganz klar nicht Raugwasser geeignet, aber für den Anfang ok. Habe ich bei ebay für 320 euro ersteigert, und habe ca. 80stunden und 150euro Renoviert, wiegt 160kg plus Motor (15kg) und am allerwichtigsten ist der Trailer. er hat eine Vollständige Slipvorrichtung mit Winde und allen anderen Scheiß extra.
350kg zul. Gesamtgewicht.
selbst dies Boot ist schon nicht mehr alleine zu slipen, im ruhigen Gewässer geht es noch aber in Flüßen oder in den Seen in MeckPom ist alleine nichts mehr zu richten.
Wellen bis ca. 1m machen dem boot nix, man muß nur aufpassen, daß man nicht schräg zu den Wellen fährt.
die kippgefahr ist selbst bei solchen Booten schon sehr gering, d.h. ich kann mit 2 leuten auf einer Seite stehen.

Man muß bei Booten immer bedenken, was für Gewässer man befahren will. Und ob es rein zum Angeln ist, oder ob man mit Familie Sonntags Ausflüge macht.
Und der Geldbeutel muß mitspielen.
ich habe mit Fendern, Ankern und alllem anderen Kram fast 3500 euro bezahlt. Das 10-fache vom Bootspreis. alleine der Motor kostet bei 5ps 1000euro grob


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Mac Gill,

1. die Nordsee vor Holland kennei ch nicht,von daher war meine Reaktion sicherlich überzogen.
Wenn ich Nordsee höre,denke ich als Hamburger immer an meine Fahrten gen Helgoland und daran,wie schnell es dort draussen ungemötlich werden kann.
Das mag natürlich in deinen Fahrgebiet anders sein.

2. Bild von meinen Boot (da kein Link) hab ich als Anhang drangehängt.Funkt dat hier auch anners ohne Link ??


Uli H.


----------



## Snoek (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

moin männers,
bin auch hin und wieder in holland auf der ijssel unterwegs.vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.gronau und ahaus liegen ja nicht so weit auseinander.mein angelkumpan hat momentan wenig zeit.entweder ist er am pc oder auf irgendwelchen karnevalsverantstaltungen.habe übrigens genau das gleiche boot wie tiffy.son zufall aber auch.tolles boot,gute fahreigenschaften. liegt gut im wasser,falls es mal ins wasser kommt.aber man soll die hoffnung nicht aufgeben...  .     

gruß snoek


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo snoek, schön das Du auch mal wieder online bist !

Sach mal was hast Du denn für einen Kumpel, nur noch PC und Karnevall #d  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Wir sehen uns spätestens in Dänemark ! :m


----------



## Tiffy (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Joh da kommt der Kahn mal wieder ins Wasser :q

Aber wat soll die Anspielung auf die Karnevallsveranstaltung ? Als treusorgender Familienvater muss man halt mal gucken wie Tochter da tanzt. Die Väter der Freundinnen von Inga haben ja nur ihre Familien geschickt .  Da gehen die Säcke fischen und ich muss mir ganz allein einen Trinken  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hatte mal ein Hardy 18 mit nem 60 PS Yamaha, hab ich dann wieder abgegeben wegen Entfernung zum Meer un dieversen Zeitproblemen, seitdem nur noch per Charter unterwegs. Dabei schon Boote verschiedenster Grössen und Klassen gefahren - Nur das optimale Boot noch nicht gefunden)


----------



## Snoek (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

moin langelandsklaus,
mein kumpel ist selbständiger autoverkäufer.total gestreßt und total frustriet.aber was schreibe oder rede ich,du kennst ja sicher auch solche leute,oder?    bis demnächst in dk... .

gruß snoek #h  #h


----------



## krauthi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

habe mir ein gfk boot gebraucht gekauft ist 4,50 X 1,70 und wird mit einem johnson 5,5 ps und elektro minkota angetrieben ist ja auch nur für die maasplassen gedacht 
werde mir aber in naher zukunft den führerschein zulegen und dan kommt auch ein anderer motor drann

gruß krauthi


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo snoek, das ist immer das gleiche mit den Selbstständigen  #d 

Schau mal Tiffy, der arme kommt auch nicht zum Angeln - seine Kumpels gehen fischen und muß auch noch alleine Trinken #c 
Ihr seid echte Leidensgenossen - vielleicht könnt Ihr ja mal zusammen mit Euren Boot(en) raus ? :m


----------



## Deep Sea (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ich fahre ein Ocqueteau Alienor 540, französisches Rauhwasserboot mit 50 PS Honda 4 Stroke und 6 PS 2-Takter als "Angstmotor".

Das Boot hat eine kleine Kajüte mit Seetoilette und ist recht schnell (ca. 34 Knoten). 

Der Geradeauslauf als Vollgleiter ist nicht ganz so präzise, aber sonst bin ich recht zufrieden. Es steht auf einem 1.100 kg Trailer und ist recht gut ausgerüstet.
(10 Rutenhalter, Suchscheinwerfer, 2 Fischfinder, Farbplotter, Funk, Feuerlöscher, Wetterstation, usw.)


----------



## Hardy1 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo zusammen !
Ich bin bis letztes Jahr Schlauchboot gefahren und habe auf der Boot
in Düsseldorf Anfang 2004 auf "Festrumpf" gewechselt und ein Terhi Sea Fun 
C mit einem 15er Honda gekauft.
Das Boot ist letztlich nicht so hochbordig wie z. b. ein Terhi Nordic, reicht aber für meine Zwecke ( angeln in den Masspassen und Spazieren fahren) völlig aus.
Die Terhi- Boote bestehen aus ABS und lassen sich sehr leicht reparieren, was ein Bekannter von mir wegen einer Ungeschicklichkeit wärend des Slippens vor kurzem schon erfahren mußte.
 #q
In letzter Zeit erwische ich mich aber dabei, daß ich mich mehr und mehr damit beschäftige, mal in Richtung Ostsee durchstarten zu wollen.
Was meint Ihr, kann man sich damit auf die Ostsee trauen?
( ich kenne die Gegebenheiten vor Ort leider nicht)


----------



## Tiffy (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Och im Sommer bei stabiler Wetterlage und nicht mehr wie 3bft geht das schon Hardy1. 

Mir macht es mehr Spaß mit 'nem kleinen Boot als wie mit 'nem großen Boot zu fischen. Jedenfalls solange es das Wetter zulässt


----------



## clava (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



			
				Hardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen !
> In letzter Zeit erwische ich mich aber dabei, daß ich mich mehr und mehr damit beschäftige, mal in Richtung Ostsee durchstarten zu wollen.
> Was meint Ihr, kann man sich damit auf die Ostsee trauen?
> ( ich kenne die Gegebenheiten vor Ort leider nicht)


 
Hallo Hardy1,

wie Tiffy schon sagt, im Sommer und bei wenig Wind usw. Und vor allen Dingen die Sicherheitsausrüstung nicht vergessen. Selbst im Sommer kühlt man ohne Überlebensanzug innerhalb von 20-30 Minuten so stark aus, dass bei untrainierten Personen Lebensgefahr besteht. Die meisten ersaufen ja nicht, sondern unterkühlen. Bei uns in der Gegend sind gerade wieder 2 in einem Binnengewässer gestorben... 

Die Ostsee ist nicht zu unterschätzen, wir haben jedes Jahr etliche Unfälle zu verzeichnen, die auf Leichtsinn zurückzuführen sind.


----------



## zupferl (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo,

Ich habe ein GFK Boot 5,80m lang und 1,95m breit. Es ist ein Dreikieler und liegt super im Wasser. Ausgestattet mit einem 50PS Motor kommt es sehr schnell ins gleiten. Zum Schleppen habe ich einen kleinen 5Ps Motor. Und wenns mal ganz hart von oben kommt, gibts auch noch ne kleine Kajüte. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Timmy (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Wir haben seit letztem Jahr eine Ockelbo Dc21, 6,50 mal 2,50 mit 190PS Innenborder, Kajüte mit Bettchen und Pantry.

 Kein neues Boot,aber es ist trotzdem ein herrliches Gefühl,wenn man ins Gleiten kommt,oder nach dem Schleppen in einer Bucht festmacht und sich bei einem Glas Wein das frisch zubereitete Essen schmecken läßt.
 Ein zweiter Motor wird noch dieses Jahr angebracht.

 Boote und Angeln sind eine wundervolle Kombination............................


----------



## belle-hro (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin Boardies und Wellenrutscher |wavey: 

Hab nen Profisher 202 (6,80 x 2,37) mit Kuschelkajüte |smlove2: (brauch 
man(n) das eigentlich beim angeln  |kopfkrat ). Dazu einen Mercruiser 130 Ps Innenborder und nen Mercury 9,9 PS AB.

Boot ist zwar schon 10 Jahre alt, aber er tuckert mich dahin wo ich will (meistens zum Fisch |supergri )

Gruß
Belle
*dersichschonwiederüberdensch....windärgert*


----------



## hechtrudi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

hab ein terhi 3,10m mit 5 ps mercury, klein,aber mein!! :m


----------



## Haiopai (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ich arbeite gerade an meinem neuen Boot. Aus dem Model einer VolksYacht Fisherman baue ich mir ein richtig schönes Trollingboot. Am Heck wird ein Transom/Bracket für den Motor angebracht, so habe ich in der Plicht mehr Platz, außerdem lasse ich die Rückwand der Kajüte weg,um auch dort noch mehr Platz zu gewinnen. Die Halbgreiter-Rumpfeigenschaft werden durch das Bracket und einige andere Tricks modifiziert, um Laufstabilität und Geschwindigkeit zu bekommen. Der Boden wird abgesenkt damit ich ein höheres Freibord bekomme, bei einer Größe von 1,80m geht mir dann die Bordskannte bis über die Hüften. Vorne bleibt eine Kajüte in der man auch übrnachten kann. Ausgestattet mit WC,Spüle Küchenzeile, etc. geht es dann den Fischenauch über mehrere Tage an den Kragen. Angetrieben wird das Boot dann mit einem Evenrude E-tec oder Mercury oder Honda in der Größe 90PS.
Viele Rutenhalter, GPS, Echolot Planermast, Downrigger etc. gehören dann natürlich auch zum Standart. 
Ich hoffe das ich es bis zum 10. Trollingtreffen  auf Fehmarn fertig habe.


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Aber Hallo!
Das klingt ja richtig fett. Bin echt gespannt auf deine neue Trollingjacht. Hast du noch Platz für ein kleines Ecksofa.Wenn wir wieder nebeneinander liegen (Bootsliegeplatztechnisch) könnten wir denn ja den Sundowner auf deinem neuen Schiff nehmen!


----------



## THD (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

So nun meins.

Ca. 20 Jahre alter Trident Dreikieler, 5 m lang, 1,9 m breit, 60 PS Johnson 2 Takt und 4 PS Honda 2 Takt.

Grüße


----------



## astacus (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo,
mein Boot für die Ostsee. Uttern 6000, 75 PS Honda, 8 PS Honda. Pantry, 2/3 Schlafplätze, Standheizung.

Grüße
Astacus


----------



## Acki (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo fahre ein Wiking-Meteor Festrumpf 4,60 L 2,20B mit 60 PS Mercury 4 Stroke Efi.Fahrgebiet Nordseeküste


----------



## seaman (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin,Moin
Ich fahre eine alte Norman20(1980). Dies ist ein 6.20 Meter Kajutboot mit 65 Ps Aussenborder von Suzuki . Gewicht so um die 1000 Kg. Funk,Gps,Echolot und 150 Liter Sprittank.
Seaman


----------



## schlepper (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



			
				hechtrudi schrieb:
			
		

> hab ein terhi 3,10m mit 5 ps mercury, klein,aber mein!! :m


 Hallo Hechtrudi,
ich glaube Du fährst Terhi Micro Fun.Da ich das gleiche Boot habe aber keine
Ostseeerfahrung,würde mich mal interessieren ob Du damit auf die Ostsee fährt.
Hochbordig ist es wohl genug und für mein Hausgewässer,die Maasplassen,ideal.
Gruß schlepper


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



			
				schlepper schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hechtrudi,
> ich glaube Du fährst Terhi Micro Fun.Da ich das gleiche Boot habe aber keine
> Ostseeerfahrung,würde mich mal interessieren ob Du damit auf die Ostsee fährt.
> Hochbordig ist es wohl genug und für mein Hausgewässer,die Maasplassen,ideal.
> Gruß schlepper



zwar schon nen oldy der Thread hier .... :g ... aber mitn Micro Fun kannst ruhig auf die Ostsee ! :m 
hab ich auch ne Weile gemacht und sogar Schleppangeln betrieben ... #6
geht aber halt nur bei nicht ganz so schlechten Wetterlagen ! 
hab mir nun aber gerade vor kurzem ne kleine *Orkney 440* gekauft .... 
nicht soooo riesig mit 4,4 x 1,7m aber denke doch ganz brauchbar für die Ostsee ...
Motorleistung nur noch ausbaufähig ... z.Z. noch nen 8 PS'er dran, mal sehen wann ich es schaffe dort einen 20-25 PS 4-tackter dran zu hängen ....


----------



## sundfisher (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



			
				campbell schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> 
> wäre es nicht interessant zu wissen, welche Boote ideal für unser Hobby wäre und welche Erfahrungen man gemacht hat. Und Leuten wie mich würde es helfen eine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen.
> 
> ...



Dann schau mal auf meinen Avatar.

Örnvik 450 CAB meistens bin ich alleine und daher habe ich eine Nummer kleiner gewählt, grössere Boote sind beim Trailern eher ein Hindernis wenn man alleine ist. Meine Arven (so heisst die Dame) ist voll Öresundtauglich und auch bei rauhem Wetter und aufgewühltem Wasser fühlt man sich sicher und geborgen.


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Örnvik 450 CAB



schönes Boot bestimmt !
muß mal Bilder zeigen bei Gelegenheit !! #h


----------



## Fischbox (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@HD4ever

Du hast deinen Kutter zwar schon "etwas'' länger aber für einen ''Glückwunsch'' ist es nie zu spät. schaut echt schnuckelig aus. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß und Erfolg mit dem Teil und immer 'ne handbr...#6 
Freu mich schon auf den ersten Angelbericht.:q 

Ich selber fahre ein KM-410. Länge 4,1m , Breite 1,6m. Das bringt bei bis zu 4 Bft auf der Ostsee eine Menge Spaß. Bis jetzt hängt noch ein 5 PS 4-Takter von Evinrude hinten dran. Es ist aber geplant irgendwann mal auf 15 PS aufzurüsten, damit der Trawler auch mal ins Gleiten kommt.

@sundfischer 

Da muss ich meinem Vorposter Recht geben...


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

sooo lang auch noch nicht - eine Woche und noch nich im Wasser gewesen damit ... 
ja - Kleinbootangeln macht auch ne Menge Fun - ging mit meinem Terhi Micro Fun auch allerbest. 
werde berichten wenn ich die 1.Ostseetour hinter mir habe...


----------



## sundfisher (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> schönes Boot bestimmt !
> muß mal Bilder zeigen bei Gelegenheit !! #h



Hier ein paar ältere Bilder vom letzten Sommer


----------



## sundfisher (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

hab das Boot vergessen


----------



## Freelander (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin Moin!
Mein Bruder und ich sind mit diesem Boot immer auf der Ostsee unterwegs,vielleicht ist das ja was für dich.
Ich will es verkaufen weil ich mir ein Kajütboot zulegen will.

Bei Interesse kannst Du mir ja eine PN schicken.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76984

Gruß und Petri
Freelander


----------



## Chinook79 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ryds 535 Cabin Big Fish mit 50 PS Viertakt. Big Fish sind die Anglermodelle von Ryds (serienmäßig breiter Spiegel für Zweitmotor und Verstärkungen für die Downrigger!)


----------



## ostseeangler27 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

hallo!
1. Nordfjord 22ft 25ps diesel volvo penta!!
2. ca.4m werftbau Angelboot mit Fischkasten dazu 4ps johnson ab oder 5ps tohatsu!!


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

wirklich schön das Ryds ! #6


----------



## Heiko112 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin

Da haben wir einmal das Kajütboot. Das steht übrigens zum Verkauf.







Und das hier ist mein neues, und auch der grund warum das Kajütboot gehen muss.


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

ich glaub mit dem Motor in Gefrierschrankgröße hinten dran bist du gut unterwegs damit .... |rolleyes
wieviel Kn / Km/h schaffst du damit ?


----------



## Heiko112 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Laut Gps 93 km/h ist aber dann nicht mehr wirklich entspanntes fahren, und nur bei super bedingungen möglich. Macht aber ein mordsspaß das gerät.|supergri

Hier ein kollege von mir zum größenvergleich






Und ihr glaubt garnicht was ich mich auf den Sommer freue.#6#6#6


----------



## HD4ever (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

ja das glaub ich dir gern ....
nur fliegen muß schöner sein ....


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

geiles bassboat


----------



## Lachsy (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Heiko aber dür dein boot ist zb die schnellfahrstrecke in Roermond auf der maas zu kurz. die legst den hebel auf dem tisch, schon biste am ende der stecke :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Heiko112 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ja das Teil macht aber auch bei nicht Vollgas spaß. Und das Angeln von dem Ding ist ein Traum. Der E-motor ist mit einen lecihten Zug außem Wasser gehoben. Ein Livewell für Köderfische ein Livewell für gefangene Fische, beide mit Pumpen zur Frischwasserversorgung von außen. Dann die Drehsitze, 2 Echolote, die menge an Staufächer und dann passen da auch noch die Ruten fertigmontiert unten rein. Das Slippen mit dem Ding ist auch ein Kinderspiel.

Das haben die Amis alles schon wohl 100% durchdacht.


----------



## Walleye1 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Quicksilver 450 SF - 4,50 x 1,60 m - sogar ruderbar - 
kann ich nur empfehlen - sehr leichtes Boot - Leergewicht nur 100 kg -
mit Alu-Konsole und Spiegel am Bug für E-Motor. Mit 25 PS kommste auf
ca. 50 km/h. Mit 3-Blatt Propeller kommt man über 6000 Drehzahlen und der
Motor wird abgeschaltet. Hohe Bordwand von ca. 0,74 m. Bin auf 4-Blatt
Propeller umgestiegen (ökonomischer).Sehr preisgünstig ca. € 2100,00.
Manko: liegt nur ca. 10-15 cm im Wasser - daher windanfällig

Petri
Jo


----------



## dorschunter (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

ich fahre ein ELAN495 FAMELY

kommt aus slowenien und ist absolut rauwasser tauglich!|supergri 

mit 75ps geil auf dem wasser!#6 

lieber gösser als in seenot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:c 

gruss dorschunter#h


----------



## Seebaer (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo....

ich habe einen 7m langen und 1.30m breiten Eisennachen in unseren Vereinsee. 
Motor ist nicht erlaubt, also wird schön brav gerudert.


----------



## bölck (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

moin , ich hab eine  Key Largo von Sessa  19 fuß , 100 ps 4 takter , ist aber nicht nur für die angellei .   mfg manni#h #h #h


----------



## Freelander (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



			
				Heiko112 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das Teil macht aber auch bei nicht Vollgas spaß. Und das Angeln von dem Ding ist ein Traum. Der E-motor ist mit einen lecihten Zug außem Wasser gehoben. Ein Livewell für Köderfische ein Livewell für gefangene Fische, beide mit Pumpen zur Frischwasserversorgung von außen. Dann die Drehsitze, 2 Echolote, die menge an Staufächer und dann passen da auch noch die Ruten fertigmontiert unten rein. Das Slippen mit dem Ding ist auch ein Kinderspiel.
> 
> Das haben die Amis alles schon wohl 100% durchdacht.


 
Geiles Teil!#6 

Wo kann man sowas bekommen???
Ich glaube ich überleg es mir nochmal mit dem Kajütboot!

Gruß und Petri
Freelander


----------



## Heiko112 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Nein das mit dem kajütboot brauchst du dir nicht nochmal überlegen. Kauf doch einfach meins.|rolleyes

Steht immer noch zum Verkauf.


----------



## HD4ever (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

bin nun so halbwegs Schleppangelbereit ! #6
werd wohl nur die hinteren Rutenhalter gegen Einbaurutenhalter auswechseln und etwas Kleinkram noch ...
im Sep. hab ich endlich Urlaub, dann will ich mit meinem kleinen Küstenrutscher mal loslegen !!! :q *freu*
und auch mal wieder gucken was vertikaltechnisch so bei den Stachelrittern geht ....


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hab grad nur ein Bild vom nackten Boot parat. Bei mir ist ein 30er Yamaha mit Powertrim drauf. #h http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=41216&d=1142466619


----------



## bölck (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

moin , noch fahr ich eine sessa ... noch . bis bald   manni .|wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

*Lorsby 350 B*
Wahlweise mit 5PS 4-Takter, 15PS 2-Takter oder nem Rhino VX54 E-Motor.

Ich nutz den Kahn zwar überwiegend beruflich (für die Gewässeruntersuchungen), aber zum Angeln geht das auch gaaaaanz prima... :m


----------



## wemmi02 (26. August 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

dies ist meins


http://www.wsfkgh.de/wsfkgh/uploads/photos/3383.jpg


gruß Norbert


----------



## basswalt (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Heiko 112  echt der hammer das teil. kannst du auch bei unruhigem wasser noch angeln. die bassboote haben ja null freibord. als begeisterter barsch+ felchen angler habe ich im net schon unzählige aufnahmen von bassboats angeschaut. die sind immer im spiegelglatten wasser.


----------



## Heiko112 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin

Also den härtetest hatte ich ja beim letzten Bootstreffen in Roermond. Da war es schon wohl sehr windig und wellig, zumindest da wo ich zum schluß mit dem Boot war. War nicht im Windgeschützten Bereich. Hat doch relativ wenig geschaukelt, was denke ich mal durch die breite des Bootes kommt.

Und jetzt mal ehrlich bei solch ein Wetter macht das auch nicht mehr wirklich spaß. Also bei unseren Wetter hier und die Gewässer wofür ich das Boot gekauft habe ist das völlig ausreichend. 

Hier mal ein Video vom Bootstreffen aufgenommen von Gpsjunkie wo ich gerade im Drill bin. 

http://www.borost.de/videos/roer.wmv

ca 5 mb
Also da war noch nicht wirklich die Gefahr des über Bord fallens gegeben auch wenn wir da beide nen Floating anhaben. War nur wegen dem Wetter.


----------



## Käptn Ahab (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo HD

Wirklich handwerklich schön gemacht deine Trollingbar!!!!

Dann bist du ja ready für das Bootsanglertreffen in Burg im Oct.!!!
Da kann man sich immer schöne Anregungen holen!!!

Gruß


----------



## Samyber (29. August 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Dann will ich auch mal, das Boot ist im Moment nur zum pilken und schleppen ausgelegt und so eine schöne Trollingbar wie Jörg sie hat, hab ich auch nicht,, aber dafür fährt meine Frau auch mal mit!!


----------



## HD4ever (29. August 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

das ja nen klasse Gefährt !!! #6
da mußt mal hier nach Trollingbar suchen, da findest du welche die wesentlich besser sind als meine ... :m


----------



## Spackus (31. August 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

na dann will ich auch mal. hoffe das es mit dem bild klappt. fahre ne 236cc seafox mit 225ps 4 takt mercury...
läuft auch satte 92km/h bei leerem tank und ist super rauhwassertauglich.


----------



## Samyber (31. August 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Geiles Boot!!!  #6 

Alter Angeber! :q :q :m


----------



## Laksos (31. August 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Sind das 2 lange Antennen auf dem Dach oder Outrigger?

Ach so, schönes Boot übrigens!:m


----------



## Spackus (1. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@Laksos:
Also meine Stippruten sind es nicht, damit fische ich schon lange nicht mehr, es sei denn ich benötige mal Köderfische...
Sind natürlich Outrigger und wenn Du genau hinschaust noch ein paar Big-Game Ruten und eine kleine Antenne und ein Fahnenmast...
#h  |wavey: :m


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ich fahre eine 23 ft. Cap Camarat von Jeanneau angetrieben von einem 150´er Honda. Geht so grade für die Ostsee.


----------



## Maik (1. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

ich habe ein lorsby 350a :q für mich ausreichend wenn ich allerdings die anderen boote hir sehe wird mir ganz schummerig|uhoh: geile teile dabei respeckt:q


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Maik, kleinere Boote haben auch ihre Vorteile - sie sind leichter zu händeln, günstiger im Unterhalt u.s.w.. Außerdem wird auf größeren Booten auch nicht mehr gefangen  .


----------



## Maik (1. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> Maik, kleinere Boote haben auch ihre Vorteile - sie sind leichter zu händeln, günstiger im Unterhalt u.s.w.. Außerdem wird auf größeren Booten auch nicht mehr gefangen  .


Ja das ist mir klar mein boot wiegt nur 60kg bei ner länge von 3,9m und ner breite von 1,95 ich schmeiß das überall alleine rein das ist der forteil nur bei wellen ab 1meter bekomme ich angst


----------



## Samyber (1. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@Maik

ein Lorsby in 3,50 m Länge hab ich auch noch vor 3 Jahren gehabt, aber für die Ostsee tatsächlich zu geringer Freiboard!! |uhoh:


----------



## petipet (1. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Sorry,

im Moment bin ich noch kein Eigner. Aber immer mehr kristallisert sich ein Ryds 535 DL als machbar und bezahlbar.


Gruß...petipet


----------



## USA (1. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Mein kleines Anglerboot:k




Anhang anzeigen 49096


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Spackus schrieb:


> ... läuft auch satte 92km/h bei leerem tank und ist super rauhwassertauglich.



Da hat Dein Boot einen entscheidenden Vorteil - mein Boot läuft bei leerem Tank gar nicht mehr .


----------



## Spackus (3. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

ok ok, meinte natürlich bei fast leerem tank, also wenn schon 400l von den 465l verbraucht sind...
aber davon mal ab, schlecht wäre das wirklich nicht, wenn es auch mit leerem tank fahren würde...
 :q


----------



## Laksos (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@ Spackus

Noch 'ne kurze Frage zu den Outriggern:
Wo in welchem Revier fährst du denn und fischst mit den Outriggern, und auf welche Fische?


----------



## can (8. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Naja ein beitrag aus dem Ausland fehl hier noch  ich fahre beim schleppen ein 4.80 mt Northstar mit 50 ps mariner 4 stroke was bei ruhiger See 55 km laeuft.

http://img150.*ih.us/img150/1692/dsc00374nd2nh3.th.jpg


----------



## Spackus (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@Laksos:
Ich fische überall in Europa mit dem Boot...


----------



## HD4ever (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

ich war gestern mit meinem "8 Kn Renner" :m gestern schon mal unterwegs ....
aber Schleppen auf der Ostsee bringt momentan wirklich noch nix |uhoh: Quallen ohne Ende die immer in allen Seilen,Leinen hingen und nur 2 Minidorsche :c
gefischt in Bereichen von 10-24m


----------



## Tiffy (10. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Schreib doch einfach ein Bericht und alle sind Glücklich HD.. Du musst doch nicht in mehreren Threads von deiner Begegnung mit den Quallen schreiben... Obwohl... ne bessere Übung fürs Riggen wie Seegras und Quallen gibt es ja nicht  

Aber als Mod muss ich mal schreiben..., Du bist mächtig "OffTopic".

Hätte Dir 'ne Begegnung mit mehreren Kilo Ostseesilber zwar gewünscht, aber dennoch "OFFTOPIC"!


----------



## Laksos (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Jo, dann will ich auch mal. 

Wir fahren eine Uttern 5700C mit 'nem 80PS Mercury EFI 4-Takter:

.


----------



## abborre (13. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@Maik
Ich will dir nicht zu Nahe treten, aber `ne Wellenhöhe von einem Meter hast du bestimmt noch nicht bei vollem Bewußtsein erlebt, schon gar nicht in deiner ausgehöhlten Brühwurst. 
Nichts gegen das Boot als solches, schön leicht, überall flexibel einzusetzten, echt Klasse; aber wenn du Mal zu uns an die Ostsee kommst, und wir haben `ne Ostbrise ab Stärke 6/7, dann können wir ja mal gemeinsam etwas Spaß haben in `ner Welle von einem Meter oder so!!! 
Gruß  Abborre


----------



## Hang Loose (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Da muß ich Ihm recht geben.
Ich fahre in Ryds 475 GT nicht nur zum angeln. Aber ne kurze Ostseewelle von einem Meter nein danke, das macht kein spass.
Wobei ich glaube das mein Boot ein bissl mehr ab kann als das von Dir Maik.

Gruß Hang Loose#h 


PS: Wellen sehen immer vom Wasser aus viel größer aus als sie sind


----------



## Maik (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



abborre schrieb:


> @Maik
> Ich will dir nicht zu Nahe treten, aber `ne Wellenhöhe von einem Meter hast du bestimmt noch nicht bei vollem Bewußtsein erlebt, schon gar nicht in deiner ausgehöhlten Brühwurst.
> Nichts gegen das Boot als solches, schön leicht, überall flexibel einzusetzten, echt Klasse; aber wenn du Mal zu uns an die Ostsee kommst, und wir haben `ne Ostbrise ab Stärke 6/7, dann können wir ja mal gemeinsam etwas Spaß haben in `ner Welle von einem Meter oder so!!!
> Gruß Abborre


Also ein meter ist nicht arg fiel nehm dir mal einen zollstock und halte ihn dir bei einem meter an das mach ich mit meiner aluschale noch mit und auf der ostsee fahre ich damit auch nicht #d


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Mein lieber Maik,
leider hast du keine Ahnung was eine Meterwelle ist. Die Stellungnahme des Kollegen war sicher etwas blumig. Aber dein Boot übersteht keine halbe Stunde in dem angegebenen Bereich.
Bei einer Meterwelle siehst du aus deinem Boot ein gleiches Boot in 20m Entfernung nicht mehr im Wellental.


----------



## Maik (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Mein lieber Maik,
> leider hast du keine Ahnung was eine Meterwelle ist. Die Stellungnahme des Kollegen war sicher etwas blumig. Aber dein Boot übersteht keine halbe Stunde in dem angegebenen Bereich.
> Bei einer Meterwelle siehst du aus deinem Boot ein gleiches Boot in 20m Entfernung nicht mehr im Wellental.


 

Ja das weiss ich bei uns im rhein kommen auch wenn dann nur mal eine oder zwei von den dingern bei kurzen und fielen aufeinanderfolgenden wellen wird es sehr schnell kritisch das weis ich auch den dafür sind flachbodenboote nicht geignet


----------



## HD4ever (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Tiffy schrieb:


> Aber als Mod muss ich mal schreiben..., Du bist mächtig "OffTopic".



na wenn du meinst .... #c
jut ... dann laß ich es mal ....


----------



## Torsk1 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin, 


Hier ist meins:
Terhi Nordic 6020 mit 8Ps viertakt Yamaha Motor.
Hatte heute erstwässerung:q .


----------



## HD4ever (17. September 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schönes Boot das Nordic !!! :m
hatte ich auch zuerst mit spekuliert, aber wollte unbedingt eines mit kleiner Schlupfkajüte haben ...

zu deiner Frage mit der DR Befestigung, da war irgendwo mal nen Thread "suche Ersatz Aussenboarder für Therhi Nordic" (oder so ähnlich), da hatte ich eines gezeigt mit befestigten DR, vielleicht hilft dir das ja bei deinen Überlegungen ... :m
Viel Spaß/Erfolg damit an der FleFö und auch sonstwo #6


----------



## Tärna (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hier ist meins:
Buster L mit 50 Ps Suzuki 4 takt Motor


----------



## SKREI (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Rana 530 DC mit 50 PS


----------



## Zanderschrecken (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo, 
habe auch ein GFK Boot mit 30 PS! Super für die Elbe! Auf der Schlei gehts auch, Ostsee habe ich noch nicht probiert! Könnt ja mal auf das Bild schauen oder auf meine Homepage!





Gruss und Petri Heil
Didi


----------



## Zanderschrecken (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ach, meine Homepage hatte ich vergessen, ;-)
http://www.raubfischangler.info 
Gruss
Didi


----------



## HD4ever (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ostsee geht bestimmt auch damit ... |rolleyes


----------



## danny877 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hi,

hier ein paar Bilder und zwei Videos von meinem neuen Angelboot für Rhein und Schluchsee.

L: 3,90
B: 1,65
Motor: johnson 5 PS (8 PS)
E-Motor: Minkota 55 EX
Echolot: Lowrance x-125

Bilder und Videos vom Boot

Grüsse

Daniel


----------



## Zanderschrecken (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Das ewige slippen ging mir tierisch auf den Zeiger, nun habe ich mir einen Liegeplatz im Hamburg Yachthafen (Wedel) geholt  Sollte ich abends mal Zeit haben, so 1-3 Stunden, hin, Plane runter starten und raus auf die Elbe! Gefällt mir sehr viel besser!
Gruss
DIDI


----------



## Fishzilla (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo,
ich fahre ein Raider 18 Fisherman.
Nach langen suchen habe ich endlich für mich das richtige Trollingsboot gefunden.
Sehr hohes Freibord und mächtig viel Platz.
Leider muß ich wieder mit allen von vorne anfangen.#q
Meine noch jetzigen Downrigger Cannon Sport-Troll sind viel zu klein. Für eine Crescent 465 super.
Mal bei e-bay USA luschern.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

goiles Boot !!!! #6 :k


----------



## Tüdel (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Die Raider ist echt fett, da wird auf jeden SchnickSchnack verzichtet - reines Fischboot und deshalb gut!

Allerdings würde sie mir als walkarround oder mit dem aussstieg a'la Raider Pilot House noch besser gefallen.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

stimmt .... grad mal auf der btc Seite geguckt ....
die sehen klasse aus die Boote ... das 16er Cuddy würd mir schon reichen ... :m


----------



## Haiopai (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Yip! Bin aufgeregt wie ein kleines Kind. Ich habe heute zugeschlagen und ein Ryds568GTI gekauft. Motor ist mein bewährter 90 E-TEC. Das Boot soll meinen Trollingtraum  Striper 21 WA ablösen, da ich mit dem Ryds schneller mehr Strecke schaffe ohne super viel Benzin zu verjubeln. Wir werden sehn...die erste große Testrunde wird zum 12. Trollingtreffen  gemacht.


----------



## HD4ever (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

zeig doch mal Bilder ! #h
auch vom alten Boot .... vielleicht hat ja jmd Interesse .. |rolleyes


----------



## Fishzilla (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Haiopai schrieb:


> Yip! *Bin aufgeregt wie ein kleines Kind.* Ich habe heute zugeschlagen und ein Ryds568GTI gekauft. Motor ist mein bewährter 90 E-TEC. Das Boot soll meinen Trollingtraum  Striper 21 WA ablösen, da ich mit dem Ryds schneller mehr Strecke schaffe ohne super viel Benzin zu verjubeln. Wir werden sehn...die erste große Testrunde wird zum 12. Trollingtreffen  gemacht.



Hallo haiopai....
Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. 
Ich bin auch schon aufgeregt wie ein kleines Kind. Eher mehr ein ganzer Kindergarten.
Bald ist mein Boot endlich fertig und dann kommt die erste Fahrt mit DR auf der Ostsee.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## AK_894 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Schöne Boote habt ihr da.#r 

http://img145.*ih.us/img145/3786/img0055uc9.th.jpg

Ich habe ein 3.90 mal 1.20 Boot.
Mit 15ps Johnson Motor.
Reicht mir voll kommen zum Angeln.|jump:


----------



## Caluma (18. März 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo habe seit 1 Jahr ein Kaasboll Boot bin hauptsächlich auf dem Bodden und auf der Ostsee unterwegs.|schild-g 




Gruß Caluma  |stolz:


----------



## danny877 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Caluma schrieb:


> Hallo habe seit 1 Jahr ein Kaasboll Boot bin hauptsächlich auf dem Bodden und auf der Ostsee unterwegs.|schild-g
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 58000
> ...


 
|welcome: Caluma,
sehr schickes Boot....gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## HD4ever (18. März 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

wo ich das gerade mal wieder sehe mit dem Zweitmotor .....
gesteuert werden kann der ja auch über die Fernsteuererung wenn man da sone Stange montiert ....
aber kann man darüber irgendwie auch die Gaszufuhr steuern |kopfkrat
frage mich wie man das macht wenn man z.B. nen größeren 2-takter als Hauptmotor hat, für die Schleppfahrt dann aber lieber den kleineren Motor ( vielleicht auch als 4-tackter) nehmen möchte ... #c
oder in der Tat nur als Notmotor einsetzbar #c


----------



## horst-z (18. März 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@HD4ever,
an meinem Boot hängt ein 60PS 2-Takter und ein 4PS 4-Takter.
Schleppen funktioniert mit meinem 2-Takter super, auch über Stunden. Ich nutze ihn aber nur bei stärkerem Seegang. Verschleissen kann lieber der billigere, ausserdem braucht der Kleine deutlich weniger an Sprit. Ich habe mir eine Verbindung gebaut die ich beim Schleppen einhänge und bei Aus.- bzw. Einfahrten entfernt wird, damit ich den Kleinen hochklappen kann. Die Gaseinstellung mach ich elektrisch vom Steuerstand oder von der Trollinbar aus. Wie das elektrisch funktioniert kannst Du auf meiner HP sehen.

http://nordstern-trolling.de/html/tip-vergaser.htm

Gruss Horst


----------



## HD4ever (18. März 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schicke homepage ! #6


----------



## Caluma (20. März 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Jörg

es gibt eine Pinnenverlängerung teleskop mit Motorstop.
http://www.compass-yachtzubehoer.de/cgi-bin/abnetshop.pl?nummernliste=991690
der zweitmotor ist aber mehr als Heimholer gedacht, geschleppt wird mit einem 40PS Viertakter ist einfach bequemer und verbraucht auch nicht allzuviel. Gruß Caluma

                                           |good:


----------



## Larsen (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Habe mir einen Traum erfüllt 19 fuß Alu,90 PS Suzuki,Garmin 2110, ....einfach nur geil!! Grüße aus Lauvsnes ZANZIBAR-INN Larsen!


----------



## danny877 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Congratulation Larsen....ein geiles Boot!! Die Grafiken auf den Flanken sind mal was anderes, sehen aber schick aus. Auf den kleinen Bildern dachte ich erst es wäre eine Flecktarnbemalung.

Auf dem einen Bild haste aber ordentlich geladen #6
Das sind ein paar nette Rotbarsche.


----------



## woody (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hi,

Schöne Boote.....
aber wenn alle, dann ich auch......

Fahre eine RANA22 Sjark - 30 Jahre, gründlich restauriert....
Ok ok - mit den 23 PS nicht gerade zum Wasserskifahren geeignet - aber dafür sehr stabil und ergiebig.

Schleppen ist super bei 350-600 U/min mit 1,5-4kn - stundenlang für echt wenig Diesel (1-1,5ltr/h).....

Home: www.maretech.de

Viele Grüße,

woody


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

hab meinen kleinen Orkney 440 Küstenrutscher nun gegen *Orkney 520* Küstenrutscher quasi eingetauscht .... 
kommt noch mal was mit 25-30 PS AB ran, ein paar kleinere Schönheitsaufwertungen und Trolling-Anbauten und ich denke dann kann es zur nächsten Saison losgehen .... |bla:
zwar immer noch kein "Rügen-Offshore-Boot" aber für meine 10 - max 20 Bootstouren im Jahr soll das doch langen und groß genug für mich um es beim trailern / slippen noch gut allein händeln zu können denke ich ... 
mal schauen was dann die erste Tour so bringt ...

http://img406.*ih.us/img406/4361/hd4ever52001fv9.jpg


----------



## Laksos (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Super, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Dickschiff!#6

Sicher wird es auch schneller über die Ostsee brausen als die Ladezeit des Fotos (trotz DSL)...!


----------



## Samyber (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

... und die Beschriftung stimmt schon mal!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Jörg zum neuen Boot!:m


----------



## danny877 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

tolles Boot Jörg. #6 Wünsche viel Spass bei den ersten Ausfahrten |rolleyes


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin

Jörg wenn ich mir deinen Verlauf der letzten Boote so ansehe und das mal hochrechne dann müsstest du in etwa in knapp 10 Jahren sowas hier fahren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Rutscher


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

oh ja ....
an der Reeling sehe ich schon ungeahnte Möglichkeiten zum anbringen von ca 327 Schleppruten ... |bla:
dann geht aber richtig ab damit ! :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

alter finne Jörg geiles teil....Glückwunsch zu dem Kahn....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schönes boot mit jeder seite ein neueshoffentlich sehe ich dich mal damit auf der ostsee.cu


----------



## Torsk1 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Gestern habe ich mein neues Boot abgeholt, ein Campion Explorer 582 mit nen 115´er Suzuki:vik:
http://img10.*ih.us/img10/4133/campion.jpg


----------



## lille pojken (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hejsan

Glueckwunsch zum neuem Boot und immer die besagte handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel:q


P.s Trailer mit DK-schild|kopfkrat und dann eine Explorer|kopfkrat
Leif Larssen lässt gruessen|kopfkrat:q

Kim der gute man Heisst Leif nicht Lars,ein sehr netter und Kompetenter Mann in sachen Explorer in DK,kenne einige die da boote gekauft haben!!!!

Wirst sicher viel Spass mit haben#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Jo Kim... 
an dieser Stelle nun auch nochmal "Gratulation" zum neuen Kahn  ich konnte ihn ja schon bewundern  
:m


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot. Könnte auch mir gefallen. #6
Immer ne Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel !


----------



## mickeyfinn (4. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

ein superschönes Boot !!! 
Viel Spaß und und vor allem viel Erfolg damit !
Gruß Christian


----------



## HD4ever (4. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

aber nich das du nun nen Geschwindigkeitskoller bekommst bei deinem Umstieg von 8 auf 115 PS 
schönes Boot - wünsch dir viel Erfolg damit !!!


----------



## leguan8 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Glückwunsch Kim.


----------



## Inselfischer (11. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Das ist mein Boot. Ne Stream 700 aus Spanien die ich mir letztes Jahr gekauft habe.
7m lang, hat nen MWM Diesel mit 95 PS und nen motderaten Verbrauch. 
Hab zwar erst mit den Angeln vom Boot aus angefangen, denke aber das es für mein Dorsch- und Makrele-Revier optimal ist.:q

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/3316/img0872qk5.jpg

http://img185.*ih.us/img185/7216/img0883sn0.jpg


----------



## leguan8 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schönes Teil


----------



## HD4ever (12. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

tolles Boot !
zum trollen geht das bestimmt auch allerbest ....#h


----------



## Udo Mundt (12. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Inselfischer!

Das richtige Boot für die rauhe Nordsee  #6
Bin ab dem 6. Juli für ein paar Tage auf der Insel, werde mir das Boot mal in Nature ansehen. Liegt es im Osthafen ?


----------



## Inselfischer (12. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@ Udo:
Werde erst Anfang Mai ins Wasser gehen, aber dann liegt es im Nordosthafen. Wenn Du ein paar Tage auf der Insel verbringst, bist Du herzlich eingeladen mal ne Tour mitzumachen wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Da ich meist gegen Mittag Feierabend hab wird das bestimmt klappen.


----------



## hero72 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo zusammen,

dann will ich auch mal mein Boot vorstellen.
Eine Orkney 440, Mercury 25PS 2-T, Echolot Lowranc X 52 und Edelstahlrutenhalter der Marke Eigenbau. Das Bild hier beim Slippen in Langeland - nachdem ich den Film von Laksos gesehen habe, muste ich da auch mal mit dem Boot hin.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Kim,
Glückwunsch zur Neuanschaffung. Viel Petri Heil damit.


----------



## angler10 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hi liebe Bootsbesizer,
ihr habt alle super Boote da kann ich leider nur neidisch die Bilder ansehen. Ich werde mir wohl sobald ich das Geld habe ne Silver Eagle 630cc zulegen. Das is ein tolles Boot und zum Wurfangeln und Trolling wohl gut geeignet.
Grüße Flo


----------



## Lanoo (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Doch, hier sind starke Boote vertreten!
Geht mir ähnlich. Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem passendem Thread, wo ich die Frage, ob ein Walker Bay für kleinere Seen geht, posten kann.  
Ich such dann mal weiter... 
Gruß


----------



## Pat2712 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Juhu - nun habe ich auch ein Boot ) nur den Führerschein muß ich noch machen :-( *kommt nun aber natürlich ganz bestimmt )

Länge 5,5 Meter - Sportboot Neptun - mit Mercruiser 3L 103 KW Innenborder - 70 Litertank - und Slip-Trailer mit 2 Angelhaltern , Echolot und und und .... und das Beste - Morgen hole ich es ab *jubel* mache dann mal Bilder wenn es da ist und stelle noch mal ein zwei rein )

bis denne und schönes Petri an alle - und natürlich immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel 

Pat


----------



## Inselfischer (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Schönes Boot Pat2712. haste noch ein größeres Bild?
Der Motor, ist das ein Benziner oder Diesel?


----------



## belle-hro (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Der Mercruiser 3,0 ist ein durstiger Benziner (Super). Hab auch so einen #6


----------



## HD4ever (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

hab auch schon tolle Boote gesehen mit Innenboarder ....
bisher hat mich sowas aber bei meinen Überlegungen für ein neues Boot abgeschreckt ...
einerseits das Gewicht zum trailern, andererseits wohl auch der Verbrauch |kopfkrat


----------



## belle-hro (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Vom Gewicht her haste recht Jörg! Es schränkt die Auswahl der Slippen etwas ein. Fällt bei mir nicht so ins Gewicht, da ich ein Wasserlieger bin. Trailern kommt bei mir 2x im Jahr vor. Anderes sieht es da schon bei reinen Trailerbooten aus. 

Der Verbrauch ist dann heftig, wenn man immer mit _Hebel auf den Tisch_ fährt. Bei Umdrehungen unter 3.000 hält sich das auch im Grenzen.

Vergessen darf man aber auch den Pflegeaufwand nicht. Der ist bei einem Innenborder doch erheblich höher, als ein AB.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Schönes Boot Pat2712!

Ich drück Euch die Daumen, dass Ihr morgen ach ne heute alles zu Euer vollsten 
Zufriedenheit  erledigen konntet.

Edit:


Mönsch Kim Deine Neuanschaffung ist ja total an mir vorbei gegangen. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem heißen Ofen! *ih streikt leider aber
wenn es das Boot ist was Google unter dem Namen ausspuckt alle Achtung!


----------



## Pat2712 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Danke erstmal füe die Glückwünsche zum Boot #h

... aber ich könnte :v


gestern wollte ich ja das Boot abholen und hatte alles besorgt - Überführungskennzeichen , Spanngurte ,etc. 

Dann abends der Anruf - der Untersteller wollte / sollte das Boot vorziehen - damit der Abtransport schnell und reibungslos geht - und rief dann zurück - da haben irgendwelche Deppen 2 der 4 Felgen geklaut :c#q:cnun muß ich warten , bis der Verkäufer 2 neue Felgen organisiert hat - denn auf 2 Reifen fährt es sich doch recht schlecht .... und die Mistdinger haben auch noch ein Speziallochkranz den man nicht an jeder Ecke bekommt .... ich könnte heulen :c

Naja - sobald ich es habe stelle ich mal einige Bilder in vernünftiger Größe ein #6

Bis dahin ein fettes Petri 

Pat


----------



## Kirnauforelle (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Ihr Kapitäne#h
Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren eine SAVER 22CABIN FISHER zugelegt. Kumpel Jean aus Glowe hat zwar erst von einem Kabinenboot abgeraten, ist heute aber auch froh, dass er beim Trolling im Winter die Heizung anmachen kann.
Die Verarbeitung könnte etwas besser sein.
Der Honda 225 BF macht richtig Spass und der Verbrauch ist moderat. V-max sind 46 Knoten. Da ist man schnell beim Lachs.
Zum Trolling nehmen wir natürlich den 15 PS Zusatzmotor.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal jemanden von Euch in Glowe sehe.
Bis bald


----------



## hero72 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Kirnauforelle,

schönes Böötchen - das kann ich mir bestimmt mal anschauen, wenn ich mal wieder in Osterburken nach den Forellen schaue. Ich habe da nämlich ein Stück Kirnau gepachte, ein tolles Forellenwasser. Das ich über diesen Weg mal einen Angler der Kirnau treffe ist echt der Hammer.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## marlin2304 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Larsen schrieb:


> Habe mir einen Traum erfüllt 19 fuß Alu,90 PS Suzuki,Garmin 2110, ....einfach nur geil!! Grüße aus Lauvsnes ZANZIBAR-INN Larsen!




Schönes Kaasboll!!!!!!!!!!#6

Das oder ein Buster sind auch meine erste Wahl.


----------



## Pat2712 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

So, nun ist es endlich da :vik: und geputzt ist es auch schon - zumindest einmal :m

Jetzt gerade wird der Motor revisioniert und der Hänger TÜV- fähig gemacht - dann muß ich mich nochmal mit dem Unterwasseranstrich zurecht finden - und dann ..... muß ich noch den Führerschein machen - solange wird mein netter alter  Herr mich fahren müssen :q|gr:

Anbei einige Bilder... mal sehen ob es klappt |uhoh:

Viele Grüße Frodo #6


----------



## HD4ever (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

das Boot sieht klasse aus !
bin ja auch gerade auf Bootssuche ....
son Innenboarder schreckt mich bisher aber noch etwas ab, owohl ich feststelle das mir meistens die Rauamaufteilung bei denen meistens besser gefällt 
viel Spaß und Erfolg mit deinem neuen Boot ! #6


----------



## Pat2712 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das Boot sieht klasse aus !
> bin ja auch gerade auf Bootssuche ....
> son Innenboarder schreckt mich bisher aber noch etwas ab, owohl ich feststelle das mir meistens die Rauamaufteilung bei denen meistens besser gefällt
> viel Spaß und Erfolg mit deinem neuen Boot ! #6




also ich hatte auch ein bischen überlegt wegen dem Motor - aber ich habe von sooooo vielen gehört das sie den Außenboarder immer abmachen müssen, da er ansonsten nach der ersten Nacht schon weg ist/wäre |gr: - daher finde ich einen Innenboarder sicherer - oder wie sehen das die anderen hier ????

und ja die Raumaufteilung in diesem nun meinem Boot gefällt mir auch richtig gut *freumichimmernochüberdenKauf* :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

bei den kleineren Motoren oder Zusatzmotoren mag das stimmen,
die etwas größeren bekommt man auch nicht so schnell weg geschleppt ...
son Innenboarder wird halt richtig teuer wenn mal was mit dem oder dem Z-Antrieb ist ....
aber kannst ja dann mal deine Erfahrungen mit dem IB posten - Verbrauch usw ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Pat2712 schrieb:


> oder wie sehen das die anderen hier



Auf jeden Fall, wenn man mal in anderen Foren blättert 
was da für Motoren mitgenommen werden (100PS+)...


----------



## Pat2712 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> bei den kleineren Motoren oder Zusatzmotoren mag das stimmen,
> die etwas größeren bekommt man auch nicht so schnell weg geschleppt ...
> son Innenboarder wird halt richtig teuer wenn mal was mit dem oder dem Z-Antrieb ist ....
> aber kannst ja dann mal deine Erfahrungen mit dem IB posten - Verbrauch usw ...




Sobald ich mal unterwegs war werde ich berichten - und wenn was kaputt geht - wird´s halt ersetzt 

Was das Klauen der Motoren angeht - da habe ich - wie auch Torsk schreibt - schon viele Dinge direkt von Betroffenen gehört und im I-net gelesen - gerade auch die großen und damit doch recht teuren Motoren gehen weg wie warme Semmeln |bigeyes|krach:

Nicht erst einmal hat es bei einem Bekannten im Hafen nächtliche Diebestouren gegeben, bei denen ALLE interessanten AB´s , unabhängig des Gewicht´s , geklaut wurden - von 5PS AB bis 100+ - seit dieser Zeit baut er immer seinen 50PS-Motor ab oder sichert den irgendwie speziell .... wie auch immer er das dann macht #c 

Daher war es für mich nicht das Prob mit dem Innenboarder - außerdem war der Preis für das Boot gut und daher erübrigte sich die innere Diskussion #6

Desweiteren habe ich einen wirklich tollen Tip bekommen - man muß nicht immer Mercruiser-Teile kaufen - an meinem Motor sind einige Teile vom Opal-Senator verbaut - paßt und gibt´s wie Sand am Meer auf dem Schrott oder eben im Ersatzteilshop - sollten wohl auch noch andere Motorenteile passen ... somit bliebe als Prob nur noch der Z.... und den streichle ich einfach jeden Abend einmal lieb und gut ist :vik:


----------



## schedi3 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

hallo  



Fahre ein 4,40mlang, 1,75mbreites boot geklinkert mit 5ps  4takt mercuryund ein harbeck trailer mit silprollen zum schleppen super ,wir fahren immer auf der ostsee bis windstärke 3-4, mit 2mann fahren wir stolze 12km/h:q


----------



## Pat2712 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



schedi3 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> 
> Fahre ein 4,40mlang, 1,75mbreites boot geklinkert mit 5ps  4takt mercuryund ein harbeck trailer mit silprollen zum schleppen super ,wir fahren immer auf der ostsee bis windstärke 3-4, mit 2mann fahren wir stolze 12km/h:q




Cool , das dürfte ich jetzt auch schon fahren :vik::vik:

Für meinen Kahn muß ich erst den Schein machen |evil:

Viel Spaß und Petri auf der Ostsee - wo genau fahrt ihr denn rum - ich war im Frühjahr an der Wittower Fähre und auf dem Greifswalder Bodden :vik:


----------



## schedi3 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

hallo

wir fahren zwischen heiligendamm und rerik immer


----------



## GridtII (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hi,
mein Freund Bernhard und ich haben eine Bennetau Ombrine 550 mit 90 PS Honda 4 Takter.
Länge 5,5 m Breite 2,2m.
Das Boot haben wir mit Planermast, Downrigger und aller notwendiger nautischer Ausrüstung versehen und es hat sich im Frühjahr vor Rügen echt bewährt. Auch bei etwas unangenehmen Wellen fährt es absolut trocken.
Gruß
Gridt II


----------



## ullsok (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Leute,
was würdet ihr sagen - bis zu welcher Länge läßt sich ein Boot relativ problemlos per Trailer transportieren bzw. ab welcher Bootslänge sollte man auf einen Yachttransport zurückgreifen?


----------



## hamburger67 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ich fahre jetzt noch ein 5,2 m. langes Halbkajütboot(mit schlupfkajüte),mit einen 40ps Viertakter(Mercury) ,finde es aber persönlich zu klein und bin auf der Suche nach ein grösseren Boot,da es mit zwei Leuten schon ziemlich eng wird.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@Ullsok
Ich fahre unter anderem ein offenes 6,10mx2,55m Boot, es lässt sich noch gut Transportieren und Slippen !

Es kommt halt auch etwas drauf an wie gross die Slippen sind... hier gibt es einige Slippanlagen für die mein kahn zu breit ist, da hatte ich vorher nicht drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Klaus S. (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> @Ullsok
> Ich fahre unter anderem ein offenes 6,10mx2,55m Boot, es lässt sich noch gut Transportieren und Slippen !



Darfst du damit einfach so auf die Straße?? Dachte immer bei 2,50 Breite wäre Schluß...


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Schluß ist bei 2,59m Breite.
Ein Bootstransport auf einem ordentlichen Trailer ist bis 3,5 t und der zulässigen Breite möglich. Es ist aber ein entsprechendes Zugfahrzeug erforderlich. Wenn ich das habe, fahre ich dir das Boot bis nach Portugal.
Ob du dann slippen kannst, ist auch von der Slippe abhängig.


----------



## Klaus S. (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Schluß ist bei 2,59m Breite.



Thx.. :m

Meine Olle schreit schon immer nach 20cm das nun aber Schluß ist....


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Oha ... da war Hans mal wieder schneller ;-):m


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Jau, der hat immer noch viel Zeit....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hier mein neues....


----------



## pepp-eric (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Flipper 510 HT, wartet schon auf die erste Trolling Saison : )
Gibt zwar noch eine Menge zu optimieren aber das muss ja nicht alles auf einmal sein.


----------



## marlin2304 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Tommi,
ein super schönes Boot hast du dir da zugelegt.#6
Hast du es aus den Niederlanden oder hier erworben?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi,
> ein super schönes Boot hast du dir da zugelegt.#6
> Hast du es aus den Niederlanden oder hier erworben?


 Ne, ist von http://www.fishermensboats.de/ :m


----------



## HD4ever (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

die Flipper sieht gut aus ! sehr brauchbares Boot ! Glückwunsch 

Hier meine Ducauto 499 ... inzwischen mein 3. Boot hier als Vorstellung ;-)
DR Halter, Rutenhalter usw alles schon montiert ... fehlt nur noch der Dachrutenhalter oben drauf ...
hab ich mir zugelegt weil ich nicht mehr nur ein reines Trolling-,Angelboot habe wollte ... das soll nun auch mal zum Übernachten beim Nachtangeln im Süßwasser und auch für Ausflüge herhalten.
außerdem hat es einen sehr viel kippstabilere Rumpfform als meine Orkneys
Dieses WE naht endlich nach so diversen Basteleien die Probefahrt mit dem 70 PS 4-T Suzuki ... 
http://img100.*ih.us/i/ducauto499.jpg/


----------



## Torsk1 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Schaut gut aus Jörg#6

Aber was mich mal interessieren würde warum bei deinem Motor der Schriftzug Four und die 70 Weiß sind? Das sind doch normal immer in rote Buchstaben/Zahlen? 

Ich weiß ist belanglos, nur rein Interesse halber


----------



## HD4ever (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

auf der einen Seite ist der rot ... k.A. warum auf den anderen Seiten weiß ... vielleicht von der Sonne am Mittelmeer ? #c
der Motor hat erst ganze 66 BS auf der Uhr und von innen sieht der wie neu aus ....


----------



## Torsk1 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ja kann sein das es ausgeblichen ist.

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß bei deiner ersten fahrt, und berichte mal


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Stimmt lustiger Hinweis Kim 

Das wäre doch mal ne Frage fürs Boote-Forum....


----------



## pepp-eric (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> DR Halter, Rutenhalter usw alles schon montiert ... fehlt nur noch der Dachrutenhalter oben drauf ...
> http://img100.*ih.us/i/ducauto499.jpg/



dein dachrutenhalter wird keine leichte konstruktion, musst wohl ein großen bogen spannen. schon pläne?


----------



## HD4ever (7. September 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



pepp-eric schrieb:


> dein dachrutenhalter wird keine leichte konstruktion, musst wohl ein großen bogen spannen. schon pläne?



jo ... hab schon mit nem Fachmann kontaktiert - der baut mir einen aus Edelstahl mit 6 Rutenaufnahmen ...
alles nur ne Preisfrage - ca 400 Öcken |uhoh:


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> jo ... hab schon mit nem Fachmann kontaktiert - der baut mir einen aus Edelstahl mit 6 Rutenaufnahmen ...
> alles nur ne Preisfrage - ca 400 Öcken |uhoh:



Kleingeld aus der Portokasse!!! :q:q:q

Glückwunsch Jörg, zu Deiem neuen "Schlachtschiff"! #6


----------



## Nachtjäger (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Meine Neuerwerbung #h

Lund Rebel 1725 XL Sport
Pega Trailer Exclusive
Jetzt mit Suzuki DF 90 (2009er)


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Respekt.......goiles Boot#h
Grüssle CD


----------



## marlin2304 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Keine Frage, schönes Boot!


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Könnte auch gut ne Hauptrolle im Gangsterfilm bekommen.
Sieht mal anders und....irgendwie einfach geil aus #6


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ach ja, wegen dem eigentlichen Thema hier, Bilder von meinem aktuellen Boot sind im Link unten zu sehen.
Hat zwar nichts mit nem Trollingboot gemeinsam aber ab und zu schlepp ich ja mal nen Wobbler :m


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Für welche Zwecke wurde das Boot denn gekauft, Nachtjäger?


----------



## hawken (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo .
Dann möchte ich meine , neueste Errungenschaft hier auch mal Vorstellen .
Ist kein Fischerboot,aber mit zwei personen lässt sich damit auch Fischen, und der Spassfaktor mit dem Teil,kommt auch nicht zu Kurz.
marke, Hellwig Triton ,420cm mal 1,70 .25 PS Yamaha 4 takt.


----------



## QS-580 "Mia" (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Quicksilver 580 Pilothouse,
75 PS 2takt, 5 PS 4takt. 

Mich interessiert insb. : 
Wer hat wo eine Wallas 1300 im Boot (d.h. 580 Pilot oder vergleichbar)  eingebaut?
Wie habt Ihr eure Downrigger angebracht?
Andere interessante An / Umbauten des Bootes...


----------



## belle-hro (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Moin Boardies und Wellenrutscher |wavey:
> 
> Hab nen Profisher 202 (6,80 x 2,37) mit Kuschelkajüte |smlove2: (brauch
> man(n) das eigentlich beim angeln |kopfkrat ). Dazu einen Mercruiser 130 Ps Innenborder und nen Mercury 9,9 PS AB.
> ...


|rolleyes Lange (über 3 Jahre) her........
...und wollt doch immer mal meinen Profisher hier in diesem Trööt ein Gesicht geben. Naja lieber spät, als nie |rolleyes


----------



## lille pojken (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Geil das Schlachterboot I wat werden wir angreifen belle,und es wir immer weniger mit den Tagen!!!!


----------



## uwe 56 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Trollingfischer,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























[FONT=Verdana,Arial]*Drago Boats (GR) 
Sunday Fishing II (545FS)*
[/FONT]

kennt Ihr diesen Bootstyp?
Ich habe jetzt ein Quicksilver 4,30 flamingo mit 30PS.das ist mir etwas zu klein und nicht unbegingt für die Schleppfischerei im Winter geeignet.Ich will damit auf die Ostsee(Kiel,Fehmarn,Rügen)
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.
Das Boot steht bei Boatshop24.com
VieleGrüße  Uwe#h


----------



## HD4ever (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



QS-580 "Mia" schrieb:


> Quicksilver 580 Pilothouse,
> 75 PS 2takt, 5 PS 4takt.
> 
> Mich interessiert insb. :
> ...




ist doch nen klasse Boot ! 
da sollten sich doch gute Anbaumöglichkeiten finden
zeig doch mal Bilder


----------



## Udo561 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hi,
ich bin ja nur auf der Maas und deren Seen unterwegs und da reicht mir mein kleines Schlauchboot.
Ist ein Grand 370 mit Mercury 30 PS 
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## HD4ever (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

soooo ... endlich den fehlenden Rutenhalter für die Inlineplaner montieren lassen ! :q
nun kann die Saison dann auch losgehen :m


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Endlich,

nach unendlichen 5 Monaten Wartezeit konnte ich sie das erste mal fahren.
Ausgestattet mit 100 wilden Pferden, einer Webasto-Heizung und einem Lowrance-Echolot/ Kartenplotter, so wie es hier von vielen empfohlen wurde. Danke an alle !!!
Nächstes Jahr werde ich mir noch einen Downrigger und vernünftige Rutenhalter fürs Dach besorgen und dann hoffentlich meine ersten Lachse fangen |rolleyes, bis dahin muss ich mir mit Pilker und Naturköder die Zeit vertreiben....

Bis dann....
Viele Grüsse von Rennesøy


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Geile Karre Alwin! Viel Spaß damit und dicke Fische #6


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hab ich total vergessen #q
das Boot ist ein Quicksilver 640 Pilothouse


----------



## Udo561 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Rennesøy-Alwin schrieb:


> #q
> das Boot ist ein Quicksilver 640 Pilothouse



Hi,
schönes Schiff , würde ich doch glatt gegen mein Schlauchboot eintauschen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dorschminister (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Für welche Zwecke wurde das Boot denn gekauft, Nachtjäger?



vielleicht zum schwarz Angeln??:q:q:q:q


----------



## QS-580 "Mia" (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@ HD4ever: Hier endlich ein Bild vom Boot. Schaprode in 08.

Noch ganz ohne Trolling Ausrüstung. Die Aufrüstung ist aber in vollem Gange..

@ Rennesøy-Alwin: Wo hast du denn die Heizung eingebaut? Kannst du mir da wohl ein paar Bilder schicken? Würde mich "brennend" interessieren...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## boot (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Schöne Boote


----------



## boot (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*




So ich möchte mein boot auch mal zeigen,es ist zwar kein super Boot aber ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Christian (QS-580 "Mia")

hier die versprochenen Bilder von der Heizung.
Die Heizung wurde auf dem Quersteg unter der Schiebetür montiert.
Hier noch ein super Link:
http://www.nordstern-trolling.de/html/tip-stand.htm#test

Hoffe ich konnte helfen
Viele Grüsse
Rennesøy-Alwin


----------



## QS-580 "Mia" (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin,

vielen Dank fürs Bilder einstellen. 

D. h. die Heizung ist im mittleren großen Strauraum an der Stirnwand zur Kabine angebracht!?

Der Einbautank ist ja auch in dem Stauraum. Sind da Kompilkationen: warme Heizung, warmer Abgasschlauch :/: Benzindämpfe zu erwarten? Oder eher nicht?!


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hei,

ich hoffe es kommt nicht zu probemen mit der wärme und dem abgasschlauch.
Ehrlich gesagt hab ich da noch garnicht drüber nachgedacht.
Ich habe lediglich eine kleine kontrolle nach der ersten tour durchgeführt ob noch alles fest ist, dabei habe ich auch den abgasschlauch bewegt und der war nur lauwarm.
Also ich glaube das alles seine richtigkeit hat, schliesslich hat eine fachwerkstatt die montage vorgenommen. 
Falls wirklich etwas passiert habe ich eine vollkasko und eine werkstattrechnung, falls ich die dann noch brauche.....|engel:

Gruss
Rennesøy-Alwin


----------



## zander-ralf (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin,

hier mein "klein Bootli".
Doppelgleiter: kompakter, schneller Spritsparer.


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Aha,
ein Pilot 520. Hab ich auch mal gefahren. Viel Freude damit!


----------



## Döschkopp (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

ich fahre eine Quicksiver pilothouse 500 bin super zufrieden damit.
Fertig ist sie ja eigentlich nie. Trollingbar hinten, Rutenhalter Dach, Radio hier, Steckdose da. So MUSS!! ich leider die serienmäßig montierten Positionlampen gegen neue BSH zugelassene auswechseln.(Bösen Finger der WSPO) Habe mich gleich für die teure:c LED Version entschieden.
Gleich was zum Thema Eis. Meine war diesen Winter auch schon 2 x ganz leicht eingefrohren. Naja wir wollen ja auch fischen solange kein Packeis kommt.


----------



## belle-hro (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

So hier mal ein kleine Veränderung der Blue Marlin. Im Zuge der Motoreperatur haben die Jungs da eine Idee von mir in die Tat umgesetzt.
Nie wieder nur Liegeplätze Mitschiffs. Nu gehts auch anders, ich kann nämlich nun zum Bug vorlaufen.

Aber seht selber:


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Praktisch!
Hättest das Brett noch n Meter mehr Richtung Heck verlängert, hättest du auch noch gleich ein Filettierbrett.:q
Aber nun: Immer ne Handbreit..... und das die Maschine nun läuft und läuft und....


----------



## lille pojken (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Praktisch!
> Hättest das Brett noch n Meter mehr Richtung Heck verlängert, hättest du auch noch gleich ein Filettierbrett.:q
> Aber nun: Immer ne Handbreit..... und das die Maschine nun läuft und läuft und....


 
Sehr Praktisch:q

Hmmmmm Hans meinst nicht das der letzte Zippfel da hinten reich um die Fische von belle nackig zu machen|kopfkrat

Helm auf und die Fuesse in die Hand genommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Quer oder längs....?


----------



## Fishzilla (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Das sehe ich jetzt erst.

Das Boot von belle.|bigeyes

Ich hatte es damals auf der Hanseboot 2003 gesehen und mich sofort verliebt.




Glaube, ungefähr 2007 wollte ich mir so eins kaufen, doch es hieß, die wären pleite.
Stimmt das?


----------



## lille pojken (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Quer oder längs....?


 
So wohl als auch|muahah:


----------



## lille pojken (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Das sehe ich jetzt erst.
> 
> Das Boot von belle.|bigeyes
> 
> ...


 
Hej Stefan

Möchtest noch immer eine 202 haben weis wer eine Verkauft voll ausgeruestet:q


----------



## Fishzilla (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Danke Lars, jetzt habe ich ja meine Twix, quatsch, Raider.


----------



## lille pojken (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Danke Lars, jetzt habe ich ja meine Twix, quatsch, Raider.


 
|offtopicAn

MAOAM MAOAM

|offtopicAUS


----------



## belle67 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



belle-hro schrieb:


> So hier mal ein kleine Veränderung der Blue Marlin. Im Zuge der Motoreperatur haben die Jungs da eine Idee von mir in die Tat umgesetzt.
> Nie wieder nur Liegeplätze Mitschiffs. Nu gehts auch anders, ich kann nämlich nun zum Bug vorlaufen.
> 
> Aber seht selber:


dat brett haste wohl nur so lange bis wolle und ich das erste mal drüber laufen :q:q:q 
btw : du sack hättest ja mal bescheid sagen können, dass die marlin wieder löppt |krach::vik:


----------



## belle-hro (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Hmmmmm Hans meinst nicht das der letzte Zippfel da hinten reich um die Fische von belle nackig zu machen
> 
> Helm auf und die Fuesse in die Hand genommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> MvH Lars


 



Dolfin schrieb:


> Quer oder längs....?


 



lille pojken schrieb:


> So wohl als auch


 



belle67 schrieb:


> dat brett haste wohl nur so lange bis wolle und ich das erste mal drüber laufen


 
Sacht ma ihr Bratbären |bigeyes dascha........ dascha......... dascha unjeheuerlich|bigeyes :m|wavey:
Filitiert wird nur am Heck!
Die Blue Marlin is 2,34 m breit, das reicht zwar gerade so für meine Fische aus, aber.............

man kann ja nich alles haben :q


----------



## dino (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

...hab das Hecht 430 ein super Boot 

Edit by Mod

Ein leicht zu ruderndes Boot. Wie bei allen Hecht-Modellen befindet sich bei der Ruderbank ein abschließbarer Stauraum für Fischerkasten, geeignet für 4 Personen, motorisierbar bis 6 PS.

Technische Daten:

Länge: 4,30 m
Breite: 1,43 m
Bordhöhe: 0,45 m
Gewicht: ca. 110 kg

Edit by Mod


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@dino

ein schönes Boot hast du da. Auch schon was ausgebaut?
Dieses hier habe ich mir Ende letzten Jahres gegönnt. Leider war ich erst einmal kurz auf dem See testen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=2700


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hi,
wenn das mal keine Werbung ist :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn das mal keine Werbung ist :q
> Gruß Udo




Stimmt eigentlich, er kann ja mal schnell ein paar Orginalfotos einstellen, von sich bzw.Boot:q|uhoh::m


----------



## Honeyball (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

eindeutiger Versuch von Schleichwerbung...#d#d#d

Schön, dass ihr so aufmerksam seid und auf solche Typen nicht reinfallt!!!


----------



## micha1581 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

|kopfkrat versteh ich jetzt nicht


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



micha1581 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat versteh ich jetzt nicht




soll wohl auch so sein wegen dem *edit* da oben :m
man - hoffe es gaht bald raus mitn Boot !


----------



## friwilli (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Lanoo, hast Du irgendeine Antwort bekommen? Ich würde mich nämlich auch für WalkerBay interessieren. Einsatz auf Talsperre oder See bei "ruhigem Wetter",Nur für mich allein.
Gruss friwilli


----------



## Die-Angler (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

2 Stück *OMC* *12K*.
Leicht, Alu 69Kg, 3,60m mal 1,40m breit.
Mehr Boot brauch ich nicht :vik:


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo
Ich fahre ein Buster 40 PS Ein Super Boot.


----------



## friwilli (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Lanoo schrieb:


> Doch, hier sind starke Boote vertreten!
> Geht mir ähnlich. Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem passendem Thread, wo ich die Frage, ob ein Walker Bay für kleinere Seen geht, posten kann.
> Ich such dann mal weiter...
> Gruß



Bin gerade bei "Ruderboot für einen See" auf Antwort zum Walker Bay gestossen!


----------



## mirror11 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hi,

bräuchte paar Aufrüsttipps für meine Quicksilver Pilothouse 580, will mir auf Dachreling Rutenhalter anbringen. falls jemand bilder von sowas hätte wär ich funky. Wie schleppt Ihr, alle Downrigger oder auch einige Wobblerspezis hier.


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Mirror,
was willst du machen? Wobbler können keine DR ersetzen. Rutenhaler auf einer Dachreling sind zumeist nur als Abstellposition oder als Planerbordruten geeignet.
Petri


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Mirror 11,

ich fahr eine 640, und werd mir in naher zukunft einen dachrutenhalter hier bestellen.

http://jcarp.offgasproductions.com/


----------



## zandertoddy (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

hallo erst mal bin neu hier 

 ich habe mir gerade ein quicksilver 430 cabin gekauft

bj 2009 schön schnapper gemacht

mit 25 ps mercury 2 takter


----------



## mirror11 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@ dolfin

hab das dieses Jahr erstmal ausschließlich im Angelurlaub gemacht. Hab mit 2 Ruten und Wobbler 64Dorsche und 2 Mefo gefangen|uhoh:. Wollen das im Frühjahr wiederholen mit 2 weiteren Ruten die dann mit dipsy diver ein wenig seitlich laufen sollen.
Der Rutenhalter soll natürlich nur passiv sein, damit dass Gerät einem nicht in den Füssen steht.
Ehrlich gesagt schnall ich nicht ganz wie das mit DR abläuft. Da müsste doch Verwicklungsstress vorprogrammiert sein wenn ein Fisch dran ist. Hab mir auf youtube paar filmchen angeschaut, fährt man aus diesem Grund dann weiter wenn ein fisch dran ist?
Wie schnell fahrt ihr eigentlich. Ich für meinen Teil hab versucht zwischen 2 und nicht schneller als 4mph zu fahren, eher 3,5. Also max.6kmh. 
Weiß eigentlich einer ob Langeland, Dänemark ne gute Schleppecke ist?

Gruß


----------



## Rainer 32 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo,
das mit den DR ist nicht weiter schwierig, Du musst aber unter allen Umständen weiterfahren und Kurs halten während Du einen Fisch drillst, sonst gibts ordentlich Tüddel. Bei zwei Ruten mit schwimmenden Wobblern ist das natürlich nicht so wichtig. Wenn Du aber weiter aufrüsten willst solltest Du das unbedingt beachten. 3,5 Knoten ist schon sehr schnell. Die meisten handelsüblichen Trollingköder laufen zwischen 2 und 3 Knoten ganz gut. Muss man aber im Einzelfall prüfen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Mirror,
Rainer hat dir ja schon das meiste gesagt. Wichtig ist die Geschwindigkeit. Bei deiner Art zu angeln, sollte sie bei etwa 2 Knoten - 3,6, km/h - 1m/sek *durchs Wasser* liegen. GPS ist da wenig hilfreich, da es Strömungen nicht beachtet.
Wenn du mit deiner Angelei zufrieden bist, mach es doch so weiter. Du kannst ja auch mit Wobbler ohne Problem mit 4 Ruten fischen. eine links, eine rechts, eine mitte lang eine Mitte kurz. Wenn du bei schwimmenden Wobbler bleibst, kannst du jau auch weiterhin anhalten.
Bei der "richtigen" Schleppangelei wird man das anders machen, mehrere Systeme einsetzen ( Downrigger, Boards, Divers, Freeline ) und dann aber bei einem Biß niemals anhalten - höchstens etwas den Speed drosseln.
Schleppecken gibts genug. Die Fänge verschieben sich regional aber etwas im Jahr, was unsere deutschen Küsten betrifft. Langeland hat sicher immer Fisch. Für mich wäre es aber kein echtes Schleppangelziel.
Petri


----------



## mirror11 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Was ich mich gefragt hab, wie tief seid ihr denn unterwegs, denn da kann der DR die Vorteile gegenüber Woobler ausspielen. Aber da Langeland sowieso nicht die Mega Tiefen hat, komm ich zur Zeit noch klar. Weiß nicht inwieweit der Einheimische mir die Wahrheit gesagt hat, aber laut ihm haben die Netzfischer ihre Lachse in den 20Meternetzen, weiß aber nicht wie oft und wie viele das sind, glaub nicht so doll, hab jedenfalls in 15Jahren noch keinen gesehen, der einen hatte.....
 Ist bei uns auch so, sind im Frühjahr 3Wochen und Herbst 2Wochen da, ansonsten sitz ich in der Eifel und unser Boot Quicksilver 580Pilothouse steht in DK beim Bauern in der Scheune. 
@Rennesoy Alwin  kannst du dein Boot problemlos slippen, Außen oder Innenborder? Das war bei uns der Hauptgrund, so groß wie möglich aber noch einfach zu slippen.

PS: Kann es sein dass die Dinger allgemein teurer geworden sind, haben unseres seid 2004

 Weiß hier jemand zufällig ob diesen Herbst ein Trolling Wettstreit in Fünen, wahrscheinlich Spodsberg stattgefunden hat? Wie ich Samstags 09.10. ankam sind mir unzällige Schleppboote auf der Autobahn in Spodsberg entgegen gekommen.


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hei,

musste mein boot noch nie slippen, hab es beim händler bestellt und der hat es auch gleich ins wasser gesetzt. Nun liegt es hier im hafen.
Hab einen 100 ps viertakter dran.


----------



## mirror11 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin

ist hier jemand der nen Quicksilver 580 Pilothouse Bj.2004 hat. Brauch die Daten der Dachreling. Also wie weit stehen sie auseinander, wie hoch und Durchmesser des Rohrs. Falls jemand Daten hat, wär ich happy. Bin mir grad nen Rutenhalter am bauen, Boot steht aber in Dänemark......

Gruß


----------



## Katzerosi (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir im November ein Pontoonboot(BreezyBay 22`Cruise)bei "Pontonboot.nl" gekauft.Das Boot ist bei 6,70m x 2,44m für 12 Personen zugelassen.Wenn man die Seitenteile vom Fullcamper entfernt
kann ringsum geangelt werden.Durch die Bauweise des Bootes
liegt es sehr sicher im Wasser.Es hat auch nur sehr wenig Querneigung wenn mehrere Personen auf einer Seite des Bootes
stehen.Meiner Meinung nach ein ideales Familien-/Angelboot.
Mich würde mal interessieren warum diese Art von Boot hier
sogut wie gar keine beachtung kriegen obwohl sie preislich
nicht so teuer sind.

Grüsse Jeroen


----------



## stefan330i (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Rigiflex Cap 3,70 mit 25 PS Evinrude 2T , 40 Minn Kota Endura,2x 76 ah Batterien,Trailer.Kennt jemand die Boote?Gibt ca 10 Modele,klasse Angelboote,Preis Leistung 1A,Made in France.


----------



## Udo561 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



stefan330i schrieb:


> Rigiflex Cap 3,70 mit 25 PS Evinrude 2T , 40 Minn Kota Endura,klasse Angelboote,Preis Leistung 1A,Made in France.



Hi,
habe mir gerade mal die Bildchen von den Booten angeschaut , so super Rauwassertauglich sind die Dinger aber nicht 
Gruß Udo


----------



## [xsxxHxntxr] (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Wir haben auch nur ein kleineres Boot, etwa 3m x 1,5m. Ist ein Ruderboot, aber wir fahren meistens mit E-Motor. Das Boot ist nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein und es ist perfekt für 2 Leute, zur Not auch 3.

mfg [EsoxHunter]


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ruderboot Anka 4,20 m mit ein 4 PS Johnson Aussenborder :m


----------



## zander-ralf (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin Leute,

*rauhwassertauglich* geht da los: s. Bilder
Darunter kommt weitgehend "Kindergeburtstag".
Ein Boot muss zweckentsprechend sein. Auf der Nordsee gibt es kein "mal sehen ob's klappt!"


----------



## volkerm (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Kollegen, 

es mag an mir oder am Rechner liegen- ich bekomme kein Bild hier rein.
Schaut beim Kutterangeln bei dem Faden shetland alaska 600 rein.
Das ist meine Antwort; ich hoffe, die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Zu den Rigiflex Cap 3,70 nur schön unter Land bleiben und ohne Wellen fahren.|uhoh:

Vereinteich super Boot.#6

Grüssle CD


----------



## Fehmi (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Leute
Habe seit dem Frühjahr 2009 ein Quicksilver 470C; das Boot bietet mächtig viel Platz zum Angeln und in der kleinen, abschließbaren Kajüte lässt sich eine Menge unterbringen und auch mal ein Regenschauer "aussitzen". Hatte vorher ein offenes Terhi nordic 6020 - ich musste mich erstmal an die "Leichtbauweise" der Quicksilver-Boote gewöhnen (kein Vergleich zu einem nordischen Rumpf); Habe das Boot auf der Hanseboot bei einer Bootswerft aus Rostock gekauft und bei der Abholung eine viel zu schnelle Übernahme gemacht - so dass ich die ganzen Mängel leider nicht entdeckt habe:
- angefangen bei einem nicht eigestellten Bootstrailer (125 KG Last auf der AHK; keine Reflektoren; keine Bremskeile)
- über nicht lesbare Rumpfnummer
- bis hin zu Verarbeitungsmängeln im GFK und auf dem Rumpf zugeschnittenen Zierstreifen.
Als mit Rostock verabredet war, dass das Boot zurück in die Werft geht, standen im Winter (!) 2009  plötzlich zwei Polen vor meiner Tür und wollten am GFK arbeiten (?!). Erst der ständige Kontakt mit dem Brunswick-Deutschland-Manager, aber vor allem das Angagement meines örtlichen Händlers (Firma Haar aus Flensburg-Engelsby) erbrachte ein einigermaßen anständiges Ergebnis; zusammenfassend glaube ich aber erkannt zu haben, dass selbst die deutsche Seite von ihrem Mutterkonzern ziemlich alleine gelassen wird; natürlich gehören die QS Boote nicht zu dem gehobenen Preissegment - aber man hat ja wohl ein Recht auf einwandfreie Ware, wenn man 15 bis 20Tsd Euro inverstiert. Hänge mal ein paar Bildbeispiele an, dass das bei mir leider nicht so war.
Fazit: das Boot würde ich wieder kaufen - aber mich von dem Händler bei der Übergabe / Übernahme nicht hetzen lassen.
Gruße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## zander-ralf (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin Frank,

das hätte ich jetzt von Quicksilver nicht gedacht. Es sieht ein wenig nach "Sonderposten-Markt" aus. |kopfkrat
Wir waren im letzten Sommer fast soweit ein QS Pilothouse 580 zu kaufen, aber haben dann doch lieber ein Shetland genommen, obwohl mir das Konzept der Quicksilver ausgesprochen gut gefällt. 
Die Verarbeitung ist aber anscheinend ein echter Unterschied. Shetland ist da wirklich klasse.

Ps.: Da fällt mir gerade ein, ein Angelkumpel von Norderney fährt das gleiche Boot wie Du und scheint doch sehr zufrieden zu sein. s.Bild 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Fehmi (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Ralf
ich glaube nicht, dass mein "Montags-Boot" Quicksilver-Standard ist - jetzt ist es ja auch in Ordnung und man hat sich von deutscher Seite auch großzügig gezeigt (2. Propeller, Wartung, ...). Nur der ganze Ärger - und man hatte immer den Eindruck, dass man der Schuldige war; dabei sollte das Boot nur in einen vernünftigen Zustand gebracht werden und wenn ich da nicht einen so guten Händler in Flensburg gehabt hätte, ware die Geshichte bestimmt nicht ohne Anwalt abgelaufen.
Jetzt marschiert es durch die Ostsee (nachdem 2 x ein Motoren-Quietschen beseitigt wurde) und bringt so manchen Dorsch mit nach Hause.
Hätte für deinen Freund ein Sprayhood anzubieten; er soll mal unter Sprayhood im Anglerboard oder bei ebay suchen; ist nicht so`n Spielkram, wie vor 2009 mit im Lieferumfang war.
Ein paar Beweisfotos, dass meine "Seekuh" doch schwimmt, als Anhang.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## lohi (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ich stell auch mal mein Boot vor. Es ist ein StarCraft MR160, 5m lang und 1.9m breit.

Der Vorbesitzer hat es zum Trollingfischen hergerichtet und hat sich eine kleine Schlupfkajüte aus Plexi gebaut die ich aber etwas verändern oder ganz neu machen möchte.
Die Scheiben auf der Seite sitzen zu weit hinten und deswegen ist das Sichtfeld nach vorne stark eingeschränkt.

Einsatzgebiet war hauptsächlich die Ostsee um Helsinki und die großen finnischen Seen.

Angetrieben wird das ganze von einem 70 PS Yamaha 2-Takter. Ausgestattet ist es mit Echolot, Kartenplotter und Autopilot. Die 2 Canon Downrigger habe ich nicht mit übernommen und durch Scotty Downrigger ersetzt.


----------



## kokanee (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Frank,

habe mir dieses Jahr auf der Boot in Düsseldorf auch eine Quicksilver 470 ACTIV mit 50PS Mercury zugelegt:vik:. Werde das Boot im August 3 Wochen auf Langeland testen, vorher auf dem Rhein. Kannst Du mir bitte noch ein paar Tips nennen zur Abnahme wo ich besonders darauf achten sollte|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes. Ich hole das Boot erst Anfang Mai vom Händler ab. Wie bist Du sonst zufrieden mit Deinem Boot. Für eine kurze Info wäre ich Dir Dankbar#6#6
Gruß Willi


----------



## Fehmi (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Willi
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf; nachdem der ganze Ärger bei mir vorbei ist, bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Boot - ich denke, du hast die "Einsatzbilder" gesehen. Wie aber auch vorher schon beschrieben, darf man keinen "nordischen Rumpf" erwarten. Aber das ist bei diesem Preis - Leistungsverhältnis auch nicht möglich.
Ich habe schon einige Stunden auf der Ostsee damit verbracht und muss sagen, dass ich mich immer absolut sicher gefühlt habe. Das Boot gleitet gut, geht bei Seegang aber auch schön durch die Welle, ohne "zu ballern" und drückt das Wasser sauber zu den Seiten weg - immer angepasste Fahrweise vorausgesetzt.

Bei der Übernahme solltest du dir das Boot genau ansehen - Kanten, Zierstreifen (wurden bei mir auf dem GFK zurechtgeschnitten), Verschlüsse, Einstellung des Trailers (Stützlast AHK).
Beim späteren Fahren solltest du darauf achten, dass du eine Motordrehzahl von 5500 U/min. erreichst; das geht nur mit dem richtigen Propeller; also standartmäßig beladen und Vollgas fahren; bei mir quälte sich das Boot mit der ausgeleiferten Schraube bis 4900 U/min in die Gleitfahrt. 12er Steigung / 10-5/8 Diameter brachte das Boot deutlich besser ins Gleiter; besprech das mal mit deinem Händler oder versuche es bei Mercury mit dem "prop-Calculater", um den richtigen Prop zu finden - ausprobieren ist aber besser.

Ich hoffe, ein wenig geholfen zu haben - sonst Melde dich wieder; du kannst mir auch eine PN mit E-Mail Adresse schicken; dann bekommst du noch ein paar Bilder.

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schöne Bilder Frank !!!
wünsch dir und dem Nachwuchs nach dem Ärger noch viel Spaß und auch Erfolg mit deinem Boot !!! |wavey:

hier nochmal nen Bild von meiner nun fertig ausgerüsteten Ducauto499
sicher gibt es "idealere" Trollingboote - aber auch extra her gerichtet das es für Ausflüge, Wasserski usw herhalten kann ( extra keine Trollingbar usw ) 
fehlt nur nochmal ne Funke (+ Schein logo) und vielleicht nochmal nen kleinerer Zusatzmotor
mußte schon ne kleinere Schraube montieren damit der 70 PSer das Boot im Standgas nicht mit 3Kn schiebt 
das Boot ist das erste bei mir mit abschließbarer Kajüte ... ist schon klasse das ganze Zeug dort dann einschließen zu können und nicht immer alles wieder weg schleppen zu müssen ...


----------



## lohi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schöne Bilder Frank !!!
> wünsch dir und dem Nachwuchs nach dem Ärger noch viel Spaß und auch Erfolg mit deinem Boot !!! |wavey:
> 
> hier nochmal nen Bild von meiner nun fertig ausgerüsteten Ducauto499
> ...



Jörg, zu deinem Boot würd ich auch nicht nein sagen, gefällt mir.#6


----------



## Sterni01 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Jerkbaitbauer schrieb:


> Ruderboot Anka 4,20 m mit ein 4 PS Johnson Aussenborder :m



Ich hab satte 5 PS dran ! #6


----------



## Fehmi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*


@DH4ever

Hallo Jörg
... das ist nur dick zu unterstreichen: eine kleine abschließbare Kajüte ist gold-wert; selbst wenn (wie bei mir) das Boot in der Nähe des Wohnwagens steht (www.lillebaelt-camping.dk), hat die Schlepperei der Ausrüstung ein Ende. Auch wenn es nur ein "Alibi-Schloss" ist, würde das Aufbrechen Lärm verursachen.
Das einzige, was einen gerne zum Schwitzen bringt, ist das Tragen der zu filetierenden Dorsche und für dieses Filetieren suche ich noch eine Lösung, um es auf dem Boot zu erledigen; wenn einer eine Idee hat, ...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## volkerm (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Frank,

zu dem Thema habe ich gute Ideen bei den englischen Angelbootherstellern gesehen.
Die schrauben Filetierbretter, leicht nach außen geneigt, auf die Reling.
Meist Richtung Motorwanne, seitlich geht das sicher auch.
So etwas kann man leicht selbst bauen, und schon sind die Reste im Wasser, und nicht im Boot.
Ich würde/werde mir da noch einen "Rechen" anbasteln, damit bei einem Ausrutscher das Filet nicht auch gleich den Möven zur Delikatesse wird.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Fehmi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Danke Volker.
Werde da mal "forschen".

Gruß
Frank


----------



## volkerm (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

warrior boats co uk


----------



## Fehmi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

... gefunden! hast du schon eine Idee zur Befestigung? Habe eine kleine seitliche Reling. Dort wäre eine Montage möglich (neben dem Sitz); das Ganze sollte aber abnehmbar sein, was es deutlich schwieriger macht (kippeln).

Gruß
Frank


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

zeig doch mal Bilder davon....

ich mache das bisher immer noch so das ich mir einfach auf meine Fischkiste nen passenden Holzdeckel zurechgesägt habe,
welcher dann als Filetierbrett herhält ...


----------



## volkerm (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

4 Stehbolzen V4A, 4 U- Schalen Alu oder V4A, 4 (plus Reserve) Flügelmuttern V4A.


----------



## Fishing-Toby (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Der Vorbesitzer meines Bootes hat da eine tolle Lösung gefunden. Seitliche Positionierung auf der Reling und sehr stabil. Stelle am Wochende mal Bilder ein.
Gruß Toby


----------



## Fishing-Toby (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo,
so hier die Bilder, ich habe lediglich die Schrauben ausgetauscht, da mir das mit dem Inbus zu umständlich war. Nun sind es Flügelschrauben, diese sind fest mit dem Filet-Brett über ein VA-Seil verbunden
Gruß Toby


----------



## HD4ever (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

klasse !!! sowas brauch ich auch #6


----------



## Fehmi (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

... ja sieht wirklich klasse aus, auch stabil ! Aber kann es nicht sehr leicht nach Vorne oder Hinten kippen?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## HD4ever (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

wollen wir da nicht ne Sammelanfertigung machen lassen ?
bestimmt billiger als wenn sich jeder son Teil basteln läßt :q


----------



## volkerm (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Toby,

sieht gut aus.
Ich würde aber das umrandende U nach aussenbords öffnen, wie einen Rechen.
Sonst bleibt dort der Rest stehen, Schleim und co.
Ist der Kunststoff halbwegs rutschfest?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Fishing-Toby (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Frank: 
Das Filetbrett kippt nicht, sitz sehr fest in den zwei Rohren. 

Hallo Volker, hinten (Seeseite)  sind Löcher gebohrt, die das Wasser und sonstiges ablaufen lassen.
Der Kunststoff ist rutschfest, zumal die Oberfläche nach mehrmaligen Gebrauch rauher wird. Ist aber nicht so, dass die Oberfläche aus Pom groß abnutzt.

Gruß Toby


----------



## Fishing-Toby (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin,
hier noch mal eine Anregung, die ich von Frerk Petersen als feinen Tip bekommen habe#6. Eine Box zur Unterbringung der Utensilien, die ich beim Fischen schnell zur Hand haben möchte. Box von Ikea und Halterungen aus dem Baumarkt (Rohrschellen für Kabel-Leerrohre), die Befestigung hab ich verstärkt mit einer 6 mm Pom-Kunststoffplatte.
Gruß Toby


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Aber nur fürs basteln im Hafen oder während der Trollingfahrt - oder? Beim rein- oder rausfahren wird dir das um die Ohren fliegen...
Petri


----------



## steve71 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moi Toby, 

und lege in die Kiste noch ´ne Gummimatte rein. Dann rutschen die Gegentände in der Box beim Bootfahren nicht ständig hin & her.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Fishing-Toby (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Aber nur fürs basteln im Hafen oder während der Trollingfahrt - oder? Beim rein- oder rausfahren wird dir das um die Ohren fliegen...
> Petri


So ist das wohl aus Hans-Heinrich.

Steve, das ist eine gute Idee, ich glaube die hatten die Dinger in der letzten Woche bei Aldi. Schau morgen mal da vorbei

Gruß Toby


----------



## Thorbi (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Glaub auch, vor allem, wenn man so ne Welle hat wie bei der Ausfahrt gestern:q:q

Gruß Thorbi|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

So is dat woll...
Ich sehe, du bist gut zu Hause Thorbi - bis zum nächsten Mal. Vielleicht ja mal ohne Kreuzsee und hohe Wellen.
Petri


----------



## Thorbi (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ja n büschen Schnee und Eis heute, sonst war alles gut!

Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal! Hoffe, deinem Rücken gehts wieder besser!

Gruß Thorbi


----------



## Fishing-Toby (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo,
ich möchte hier mal mein neues Boot, die Baltic Blue (Texas 540) vorstellen. Das Boot ist ausgestattet mit einem Yamaha 80 PS Viertakter. Ich habe die letzten 8 Wochen an dem Boot gearbeitet, um es für unseren Trip nach Rügen zum Trollingtreffen vorzubereiten . Das Boot hat rechts und links eine Trollingbar aus weißem POM-Kunststoff, insgesamt sind 6 umgebauten Scotty Striker Rutenhaltern an Bord, sowie zwei Scotty verlängerte Rutenhalter. Auf dem Dachgeräteträger befinden sich 8 VA-Rutenhalter. Ausgestattet ist das Boot mit einem Raymarine C 70 Kartenplotter und Radar. Der Trailer ist von der Firma Brenderup 1800 Kg, mit Superrollen + Gangway, das Boot ist mit einer Hydrauliklenkung und einem Autopilot Raymarine S 1000 mit kabelloser Fernbedienung und einem Lowrance Farb-Echolot X 107c DF ausgestattet. An Bord befindet sich eine UKW Sprechfunkanlage, Radio / CD, Deckswaschanlage. Neues VC 17-Antifouling wurde aufgebracht. Es hat einen 70 L Einbautank, BSH Beleuchtung,  2 Stück Varta Marine Batterien mit Ladestromregellung, Tür-Schottplane, 2 Stück. drehbare Bootsitze und  Schlachtplatte aus POM. Wir freuen uns auf Rügen und hoffen den ersten Lachs auf diesem neuen Boot auf die „Planken“ legen zu können.
Gruß Toby


----------



## Frerk (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Noch robustere Ikea-Boxen sind die Modelle "Risten"! Gibt es meines Wissens mit zwei kleinen und einer länglichen im Dreierset. Die splittert niemals. Die von Toby ausgewählte Box könnte bei schweren Dingen drin und Frost vielleicht an die Grenze gelangen.
Habe selbst so eine kleine Box am Heck für Messer, Zange, Totschläger,... - da sein den Zweiflern gesagt, dass auch bei voller Fahrt nix raus hüpft.


----------



## Frerk (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Frerk schrieb:


> Noch robustere Ikea-Boxen sind die Modelle "Risten"! Gibt es meines Wissens mit zwei kleinen und einer länglichen im Dreierset. Die splittert niemals. Die von Toby ausgewählte Box könnte bei schweren Dingen drin und Frost vielleicht an die Grenze gelangen.
> Habe selbst so eine kleine Box am Heck für Messer, Zange, Totschläger,... - da sein den Zweiflern gesagt, dass auch bei voller Fahrt nix raus hüpft.



Jetzt noch mit Bild


----------



## Fehmi (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Die Idee mit den Rohrschellen für Kabel-Leerrohre ist klasse; dafür gibt es bestimmt viele Anwendungsmöglichkeiten, wenn man die passenden Durchmesser gefunden hat. Die Box werde ich auf jeden Fall übernehmen - mal sehen, was sich sonst noch so findet.
Super Tipp!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schöne Ideen !!! #6


----------



## zupferl (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Toby,

schönes Boot!!!!#6

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem Lachstrip!

Ich bin auch zum ersten Mal -über Ostern- auf Rügen und will mein Glück probieren.
Meine Arbeiten am Boot sind aber noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Fishing-Toby (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Frerk schrieb:


> Noch robustere Ikea-Boxen sind die Modelle "Risten"! Gibt es meines Wissens mit zwei kleinen und einer länglichen im Dreierset. Die splittert niemals. Die von Toby ausgewählte Box könnte bei schweren Dingen drin und Frost vielleicht an die Grenze gelangen.
> Habe selbst so eine kleine Box am Heck für Messer, Zange, Totschläger,... - da sein den Zweiflern gesagt, dass auch bei voller Fahrt nix raus hüpft.



Moin,
habe mich heute bei Ikea in Bremen nach dem Dreier-Set umgesehen, leider nicht fündig geworden. Mal sehen ob ich übermorgen in Hamburg fündig werde. Danke Frank für die Blumen, ist auch mein ganzer Stolz, nach meiner Misere.
Gruß Toby


----------



## Bootsrookie (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo zusammen
ich fahr eine Flipper 620 aus Finnland mit einem 90 PS Tohatsu.
Das Teil läuft super und ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen einem Familien und einem Angelboot.
Normalerweise liegt der Kahn in Holland.
Frage: da ich sehr oft alleine unterwegs bin überlege ich mir einen Autopiloten zuzulegen. Muss ich dafür zwingend eine hydraulische Lenkung haben, oder gibt es auch bezahlbare Autopiloten für Seilzuglenkungen?
Von hier aus schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schönes Boot !!! #6
kann ich leider auch nicht sagen, aber mit Seilzuglenkungen glaub ich nicht ....


----------



## Fishing-Toby (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Bootsrookie schrieb:


> Frage: da ich sehr oft alleine unterwegs bin überlege ich mir einen Autopiloten zuzulegen. Muss ich dafür zwingend eine hydraulische Lenkung haben, oder gibt es auch bezahlbare Autopiloten für Seilzuglenkungen?
> Von hier aus schonmal vielen Dank


Hallo,
ich habe lange mit dem Sportpiloten und Teleflexlenkung gearbeitet Wenn die Züge gängig sind, ist das ganz in Ordnung. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich manchmal mit dem Boot  bei stärkeren Winden von vorne oder leicht seitlich aus dem Ruder gelaufen bin. Habe nun den Raymarine S 1000 mit Hydrauliklenkung auf meinem neuen Boot. Ist schon etwas verlässlicher, den Kurs zu halten.
Gruß Toby


----------



## schedi3 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo leute

mein neues boot


----------



## zandertoddy (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

*letztes wochenende war es soweit . mein dampfer hat endlich den passenden trailer (techau 650) bekommen .*
#6


----------



## Barni Lachs (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

So,

da ist es, unser neues Boot. Ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre alt aber sieht aus wie neu :q Hat lange gedauert das richtige zu finden, aber was lange währt, wird irgendwann mal gut ;-) jetzt nur noch Downrigger`s ran und TÜV und dann kanns los gehen mit unserem Quicksilver 560. :vik:

Gruß Barni


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Kreuzer !!!
wünsch dir damit immer ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel und viele schöne Lachse über dem Kiel .... #h


----------



## lohi (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Könnte mir auch gefallen dein neues Trolling Spielzeug.#6

Wuensch dir viel Glueck und Spass damit.


----------



## zupferl (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ja, ist wirklich ein schönes Boot.

Und immer schön auf den Motor aufpassen!!!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Jo Frank du sprichst ja aus leidvoller Erfahrung.

Man kann garnicht genug aufpassen auf dieses schöne Hobby
das uns Lieb und TEUER ist.

Grüssle CD


----------



## kokosflo (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@Bootsrookie: Wir haben den AP 14R für Teleflexlenkungen im Betrieb, kann bis jetzt nur sagen, dass der AP sehr gut funktioniert. Wir fahren bei starkem Wind aber auch immer in geschützten Revieren. Also auf Förden oder dichter am Ufer. Also bei ca nem halben meter Welle lief alles reibungslos und bei starkem Wind von der Seite oder schräg von vorne, aber fast ohne Wellen, war auch alles gut. In starken Böen wird das Boot etwas vom Kurs abgedrängt, fängt sich aber recht fix und beim Schleppen gab es da nie Probleme mit dem Equipment.

Gruss Flo


----------



## lille pojken (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



goover schrieb:


> Auch von mir Glückwunsch! Habe das gleich Boot. Tolles Boot! Allerdings könnte es sein, dass 60 PS ein bisschen wenig ist, fallst Du mal längere Wege hast, wurde mir berichtet.
> 
> Wenn Du nicht gleich unmengen an Geld für DR ausgeben willst, könnte ich evtl. helfen...die habe ne Bremse und sind natürlich drehbar, komplett aus VA und kosten nicht gleich 1200 € das Stück. :
> 
> ...


 
Hejsan

Nix fuer ungut aber andere bekommen hier im Board eineverwahnung wen sie fuer ihre eigenbauten werben und nicht ein Werbepatner vom Board sind|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



> Nix fuer ungut aber andere bekommen hier im Board eineverwahnung wen sie  fuer ihre eigenbauten werben und nicht ein Werbepatner vom Board sind|kopfkrat:q



Da hat der Junge gar nich drüber nachgedacht, sondern wollte ein bischen
Kunsthandwerk zeigen!
Mir gefällt's.
Außerdem ist er recht neu hier, also ein bischen Nachsicht bitteschön.
Er könnte das Bild aber in die AB-Kleinanzeigen setzen und es dann hierhin verlinken z.B.!

Taxidermist


----------



## goover (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Puhhh, ich danke Dir.  Ehrlich! :vik: Du hast es erkannt. Bewirb Dich bitte als Moderator. Der Beitrag war nur nett gemeint, weiter nichts.

Bin jetzt schon von den Mods verwarnt wurden. Der Beitrag wurde wohl auch noch gepetzt, wie ekelig! :m Dann wurde der Beitrag "beschnitten" und nun habe ich ihn ganz gelöscht, denn er entspricht nicht weiter meinem geistigen Eigentum ;-) 
Das erinner mich ein wenig an meine Grundschulzeit, na ja...


Noch mal,  herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Boot und viel Gute Zeit damit.

LG goover




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da hat der Junge gar nich drüber nachgedacht, sondern wollte ein bischen
> Kunsthandwerk zeigen!
> Mir gefällt's.
> Außerdem ist er recht neu hier, also ein bischen Nachsicht bitteschön.
> ...


----------



## offense80 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@ lille pojken

Unnötig das du hier sowas schreibst....möchtest du die Mods hier aufhetzen? Oder hast du mal dafür ne Verwarnung bekommen, und jetzt gilt: Wenn ich ne Klatsche kriege, sorge ich dafür das alle anderen auch eine bekommen #q#q#q

So bekommt man auch Unruhe hier rein.

Und sieh mal genau hin, der User ist NEU hier, und hat das aus UNWISSENHEIT eingestellt-in der ABSICHT zu HELFEN!!!!


----------



## leguan8 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Das hatte nichts mit dem Post von Lars zu tun. Lesen kann ich selber noch!


----------



## offense80 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Trotzdem war der HINWEIS darauf völlig unnötig! 

P.S. das du selber lesen kannst bezweifel ich doch garnicht, das sollte eine der Grundvoraussetzungen eines Moderators sein


----------



## lille pojken (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hejsan 

Verwandwurde ich wohl auch schon und einen posten will ich hier nicht haben,aber ob neu oder ein alter hase gelten nicht fuer alle hier die gleichen regeln????
Und zu dem hat er doch wohl den spielregeln hier zugestimmt oder ????
Weil wen dem nicht so ist könnte man sich ja etliche fehltrite leisten so nach dem motto bin doch neu!!!!!!!
MvH Lars


----------



## offense80 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Man kann einem neuen Boardi aber auch einfach mal nett darauf hinweisen per PM das er das eine oder andere lieber wieder rausnehmen sollte, da dies zu einer Ermahnung führen könnte, und nicht gleich öffentlich hier reinklatschen....

Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## Bootsrookie (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Liebe Kollegen um das Forum mal wieder auf ruhige Bahnen zu lenken
hier ein paar Gedanken die ich mir so mache wenn ich mich so durch die Bootsanglerforen klicke.

Ich treibe mich seid längerer Zeit in den Foren für Bootsangler, Schleppangeln usw. rum und bin immer wieder überrascht mit welchem Leichtsinn hier viele mit dem Element Meer umgehen. Auch hier kriege ich Schüttelfrost wenn ich lesen muss, dass jemand mit einem I-Phone auf dem Meer navigieren will. Da fahren Leute mit 4,00m Böötchen (siehe insbesondere dieses Forum) bei Windstärke 4-5 auf die Ostsee vor Langeland und wundern sich wenn sie ertrinken! Ich denke wir Angler sollten dem Element den gebührenden Respekt entgegenbringen. Dazu gehört ein dem Fahrgebiet angepasstes Boot und ein entsprechendes und aktuelles Kartenwerk. Die elektronischen Helferlein sind zwar ganz nett, aber wenn man keine Ahnung über dei Grundlagen der Navigation hat, gehört man meines Erachtens nicht aufs Wasser. Ich selber fahre ein Boot von knapp 7,00m Länge und würde es mir dreimal überlegen ob ich bei Windstärke 4-5 auf die Ostsee rausfahre. Tut mir leid das ich hier mal so deutlich werde, aber letzte Woche sind wieder einmal zwei Angler in der Ostsee ums Leben gekommen.....


----------



## zandertoddy (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

tja selber schuld !!
für 2 dorsche sein leben auf spiel zu setzen.....


----------



## Udo561 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



zandertoddy schrieb:


> tja selber schuld !!
> für 2 dorsche sein leben auf spiel zu setzen.....



Hi,
du bist da auf dem laufendem und kennst die Umstände ???
Ich finde deine Wortwahl etwas krass , schließlich sind bei der Ausübung von unserem Hobby 2 Menschen ertrunken.
Und da von "selber Schuld" zu sprechen ohne die Umstände zu kennen finde ich schon dreist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## HD4ever (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schade ... leider viel zu viel |offtopic hier ...
würd mich aber auch interessieren über das Bootsunglück näheres zu erfahren, aber gehört ja auch nicht hier rein


----------



## schedi3 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo 

Mein neues Boot 4,40m,1,75m Motor auf 8Ps umgebaut


----------



## HD4ever (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Boot ! 
viel Spaß und schöne Fänge damit ! :m


----------



## donlotis (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ein schönes Boot! :m

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Habe mir mal zusammen mit Peter70 ein neues Projekt für die Schonzeit geholt.
Letztes Jahr ei Buster jetzt ein Legend.


----------



## seatrouthunter (9. April 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin Meute, 

hier meine Wellcraft 18 Sport aus 1992 mit einem 115er Tohatsu, erprobt auf Elbe, Ostsee, Vänern, demnächst wieder Trolling vor Bornholm!

Herzliche Grüße,
Joachim


----------



## gluefix (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin Moin, 
ich habe es mir zwar schon 2010 gekauft aber nun konnte ich endlich mal ein paar schöne Bilder von meiner Perle machen .

Ali Craft 19ft  (NO),Mariner 75 ELPTO + 6er Mercury, macht laut GPS 30kn 

Gruß Benni


----------



## Tipp (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Mit einen 6020 o.ä. auf die Nordsee raus ??
> Bist du dir sicher ?
> 
> Uli H.



Also ich wäre mir da ziemlich sicher.


----------



## HD4ever (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schönes Boot ! #6
wünsch dir damit schöööne Fänge ! |wavey:


----------



## gluefix (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schönes Boot ! #6
> wünsch dir damit schöööne Fänge ! |wavey:


Danke, und die schönen Fänge hatte ich auch schon, teilweise dank eurer Tips und Ratschläge #6. Das Boot besitze ich schon knapp über ein Jahr. Ich hatte bist dato nur keine gescheite cam zum fotografieren :m.


----------



## ahoi2 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Wer kennt eine Sea-Line 530?
Gruß in die Gemeinde


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ein ziemlich verbautes Kajütboot mit einer Eigenart, die Angler garnicht brauchen können: Mit beidseitigen Sitzbänken in der Plicht.
Also mehr was für Opas, die mit Oma auf ruhigen Flüssen spazieren fahren wollen und mal die Beine hochlegen wollen. Aber nur, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere..
Gruß


----------



## schedi3 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo leute 

Jetzt ist mein Boot fertig.4,40m 15ps 4Takter


----------



## angel-daddy (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hi,
 wir fahren ein Tinn-Silver 390 mit 25 PS und/oder Minn Kota Powerdrive. Je nachdem wo wir fahren....

LG Martin


----------



## Klaul (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

moin, moin,
auch ich habe mein boot endlich fertig und es schon einige male auf der schlei getestet. es ist ein terhi 440. dieses boot habe ich im letzten herbst für kleines geld erworben samt trailer und motor. es wurde von mir total neu aufgebaut, dh. neuer anstrich, sitze und staukästen neu eingepasst und gepolstert, reling und klampen angebracht usw. einige kleinere reparaturen wie zum beispiel schraubenlöcher abdichten musste ich auch erledigen. natürlich wurde der trailer auch total überholt und neu über den tüv gebracht. da der motor defekt war, habe ich ihn verkauft weil ich das risiko einer teuren reparatur nicht eingehen wollte. ausserdem konnte mir keiner sagen welche laufleistung er hat. so habe ich dem boot einen neuen 5 ps suzuki ab spendiert. 
haupsächlich werde ich mit dem boot zum angeln auf der schlei fahren, aber sicherlich werde ich es im urlaub mit nach hs nehmen um dort im fjord zu angeln.
insgesamt kann ich sagen, dass mir die sache sehr viel spass gemacht hat und ich mich auf das bootsangeln sehr freue.

gruss aus schwansen
klaul


----------



## dorschfinder (16. August 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin, moin
Nach vielen Versuchen ein Boot aufzubauen habe ich mich nun durchgerungen alles zu verkaufen und habe mir das hier zugelegt.

dorschfinder


----------



## leguan8 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Glückwunsch. Was ist das denn für ein Boot.


----------



## omnimc (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

ich habe daß hier aber zum angeln zu klein.


----------



## dorschfinder (18. August 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ist eine Eurostar 665
dorschfinder


----------



## gluefix (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Neben meiner bekannten PITA ( Alicraft Norwind 18 + Mariner 75 ELPTO ) jetzt ganz neu mein Zweitboot. Es handelt sich um eine Finnmaster 520 CLX mit einem 50 er Tohatsu Direkteinspritzer.


----------



## schedi3 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Leute 

jetzt ist mein Boot fertig,jetzt kann die Meerforellen kommen geben bitte mal bei You Tube ein, mein Boot nach umbau.#h
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs-lrsvIzLw


----------



## ~Fishinator~ (2. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schon verrückt mit was manche auf die ostsee fahren


----------



## schedi3 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

hallo 

ist das kein ordenliches Boot?

gruss schedi3


----------



## schleppangler (2. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Laß dich nicht verrückt machen, völlig ausreichend, wenn man nicht gerade vor Rügen fahren will!

Kay


----------



## HD4ever (2. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schönes Teil fürs küstennahe Trolling bei passender Wetterlage !!!
ist nicht soooo selten vorgekommen dieses Jahr das nen Kollegen mit seinem Schlauchboot beim schleppen am besten gefangen hat ... also viel Spaß damit !


----------



## feuerlibelle (2. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



schedi3 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ist das kein ordenliches Boot?
> 
> gruss schedi3




Wenn Du bei passendem Wetter (vorrausschauend) im küstennahen Bereich bleibst, dürfte es kein Problem sein.
Mit 15 PS etwas knapp motoresiert, aber für normales Fahren soll es wohl reichen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## thebigangler (2. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo feuerlibelle

also 15 PS ist alle mal ok besser mit 5 PS rumzugurken da kann man noch bei mehr wind rausfahren .

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## schedi3 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Leute

ich fahre nur bei schönen Wetter (3-4) und nur bis 5km raus 

gruss schedi3


----------



## odin1957@hotmail. (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

ich hatte schon verschieden boote vom schlauchboot,
kajütboot,verschiedene motorgrößen (P:S)
bootsführeschein gemacht.schlauchboot wahr gut 20PS:
kajütboot zu groß,hatte durch städiges gebaue an den 
marinas keine slippmöglchkeit mehr,wieder ein boot zugelegt.
460 cm lang 160cm breit.10 P.S.A.B.damit komm
ich nun am besten klar.
gruß.odin 1957#:


----------



## donlotis (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ich fahre seit einiger Zeit ein Schlauchboot auf fischreichen Binnengewässern und auf der Ostsee auch küstenah beim Schleppen. Life is better with a boat! 






Gruß Donlotis


----------



## Frieder (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ich kann einfach nicht die Finger von den Dingern lassen.
Nachdem ich vor einigen Jahren meine Hille 475 mit 50 PS Mercury 2-Takt verkauft hatte,
wollte ich denn doch nicht ganz bootlos sein.
Deshalb stieg ich um und orderte ein schönes Schlauchboot.
50er Schläuche 3,60 m Länge und 2,0 m breit
Motoren dazu …. Honda 6 PS 4-takt und einen 20 PS Mercury 4-takt.

Das hat mich natürlich nicht vollends befriedigt.

Das Internet machts halt möglich………
Immer mal reingeschaut und dann ….hab ich es gesehen und mich sofort darin verliebt …..!
Eine Sealine Conti-18 mit 100 PS Yamaha.

Nach einer Besichtigung vor Ort waren der Verkäufer und ich uns schnell über den Preis einig ……

  Nach Ostern kann ich das hübsche Ding dann endlich abholen.
Natürlich sind noch einige Um-,bzw. Ausbauten notwendig ....aber alles zu seiner Zeit.


----------



## HD4ever (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

sauber !!! schönes Gefährt !!! #6


----------



## HD4ever (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

hier mal mein Bild in "gross" ... endlich mal eins im Einsatz beim Trolling .... schon älter - aber meins :m


----------



## Frieder (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hi Jörg,
bis es *so* weit ist, daß ich damit zum Trolling kann .... wirds wohl noch ne ganze Weile dauern .... 
Vor allem brauche ich da erst mal ne komplette Beratung und Führung eines erfahrenen Insiders. 
Erst mal Dorsche und Platte fangen .....

Hatte ja versucht bei den Kollegen im anderen Board nen Bericht reinzusetzen ....
das hat mir aber der A aus HH zunichte gemacht. #d


----------



## magnus12 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Frieder schrieb:


> bis es *so* weit ist, daß ich damit zum Trolling kann .... wirds wohl noch ne ganze Weile dauern ....
> Vor allem brauche ich da erst mal ne komplette Beratung und Führung eines erfahrenen Insiders.



Wahre Worte! Hut ab vor soviel vernunft! #6

tip von meiner Seite: erstmal vernünftige rutenhalter, dann evt. ein autopilot, dann ein paar neue Ruten, Planer und Diver , und erst wenn dann noch Geld übrig ist, gaaanz entspannt über ein paar Downrigger nachdenken. 

Andersherum machts keinen Spass, kannste mir glauben...|uhoh:


----------



## HD4ever (4. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Frieder schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> bis es *so* weit ist, daß ich damit zum Trolling kann .... wirds wohl noch ne ganze Weile dauern ....
> Vor allem brauche ich da erst mal ne komplette Beratung und Führung eines erfahrenen Insiders.
> Erst mal Dorsche und Platte fangen .....



lass dir Zeit .... 
die Trollingsaison ist eh in ca 4 Wochen zuende wenn die Hornischwärme aufschlagen  |uhoh: 
man kann ja auch klein anfangen mitn Schleppen ...
was ich an meinem Boot gemacht habe : hinten 2 Grundplatten für die downrigger montiert , für die Reeling seitlich jeweis ein stabilen Edelstahlrutenhalter und dann einen Dachrutenhalter anfertigen lassen - thats all !
bei dir geht das vielleicht schon mit dem schon vorhandenen Bügel |kopfkrat
mehr braucht man am Boot eigendlich nicht ..... :m
das war fast das kleinste ... aber die Anschaffungen gehen ganz schön ins Geld wenn man da einsteigen will ....
2 Downrigger , ein paar Sets Ruten/Multirollen (bei mir 8) uswusw


----------



## Frieder (4. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> lass dir Zeit ....
> ........... für die Reeling seitlich jeweis ein stabilen Edelstahlrutenhalter und dann einen Dachrutenhalter anfertigen lassen - thats all !
> bei dir geht das vielleicht schon mit dem schon vorhandenen Bügel |kopfkrat
> mehr braucht man am Boot eigendlich nicht ..... :m



Der Bügel ist hier auch schon vorhanden, muß nur mal schauen, ob er mich in Kopfhöhe nicht behindert .....#c
Wenn ich nächste oder übernächste Woche das Gespann geholt habe, werde ich noch ein paar Fotos machen ...
dann quatschen wir nochmal miteinander ...|bla:


----------



## Thomas N. (9. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo, hier mal ein Bild von meinem Boot:




Boot 1.jpg (25,0 KB)

Uttern R 51 mit Yamaha FTL 50 bin damit auf dem Bodensee in Spanien Ebromündung und Fluss unterwegs. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## soelli (28. April 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo!

Hier mal mein Böötchen, nach ein paar Ergänzungen von heute fertig zum Anfischen!!!

LG


----------



## schedi3 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Leute 

mein Boot hat jetzt neue Anbauten Rutenhalten zum Schleppen


----------



## Fehmi (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Leute
Habe seit dem Wochenende ein kleines Problem; beim Abbau meines   Lowrance LMS 522 iGPS   ist mir der Stecker kreisrund aus dem Gehäuse  gebrochen; ohne Gewalteinwirkung - beim ganz normalen Lösen der  Schraubverbindung. Eigentlich ist gar nicht zu erkennen, dass etwas  abgebrochen ist. Der Austausch der Rückwand soll die Kleinigkeit von 140  Euro kosten. Aber ich könnte den Stecker (Steckdose am Gerät) auch  einfach wieder einkleben (Epoxidharz). Nun meine Frage: habe gehört,  dass die Geräte mit Unterdruck - oder speziellem Gas gefüllt  zusammengesetzt werden, um Feuchtigkeit im Gerät zu vermeiden. Weiß da  jemand etwas drüber oder hatte schon jemand das gleiche Problem?
Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Vxxxx (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin die werden mit StickStoff befüllt glaube damit die nicht so dolle beschlagen 

Musst mal bei Schlageter echo Fragen die befüllen einem das auch wieder


----------



## detlefb (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Fehmi schrieb:


> ........ auch  einfach wieder einkleben (Epoxidharz). Nun meine Frage: habe gehört,  dass die Geräte mit Unterdruck - oder speziellem Gas gefüllt  zusammengesetzt werden, um Feuchtigkeit im Gerät zu vermeiden. Weiß da  jemand etwas drüber oder hatte schon jemand das gleiche Problem?
> Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.
> Gruß
> Frank



Bei dem Kurs würde ich das einkleben nehmen. 
Die Rückwand solltest du abschrauben. So kannnst sehen ob neben der raus gebrochenen Buchse noch mehr Schaden ( abgerissene Kabel) entstanden ist. Desweiteren kannst so die Buchse satt einkleben. Wenn sauber arbeitet wird die Stelle besser halten als das vorher der Fall war.
Ach,  stimmt Stickstoff war bestimmt auch im Gerät, so ca. 78 Vol%, mehr ist in der Luft die wir atmen kaum enthalten.|wavey:


----------



## Fehmi (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

... hatte ich ganz vergessen:
@detlefb:
genau so habe ich es gemacht - und es funtioniert wieder einwandfrei (Fische gefunden).

Gruß
Frank


----------



## detlefb (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Na siehste, geht doch #6

Das Boot sieht aus wie ne Quicksilver 470, auch ne gute Wahl #6


----------



## Fehmi (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

... ja stimmt, und nachdem der ganze Ärger vorbei ist, kann man mit dem Boot einigermaßen zufrieden sein (siehe mein Bericht 09.01.2011). Platzangebot, Handhabung und das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmen. Ich weiß nicht, wie zufrieden andere Besitzer sind, aber wenn ich sehe, dass der Powertrimm_zylinder in der dritten saison schon gammelt und ich das laut Händler hinnehmen muss, weil vorher schon soviel war, finde ich das sehr traurig.
vielleicht ist das aber auch normal für 140 Betriebsstunden im Wasser.
vielleicht gibt es ja andere erfahrungen.

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## detlefb (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

 dann habe ich es ja richtig gesehen.
Ich hatte auch eine QS 470 daher kenne ich natürlich einige Schwachstellen, ich war mit meinem Boot sehr zufrieden.
Gute Fahreigenschaften, leicht alleine zu trailern/slippen.

Meine Interessen gingen schnell in Richtung Trolling und "Seniorengerechtes Boot", da war die 470 nur bedingt zu gebrauchen. 

Warum man sich allerdings mit Korrosion abfinden muß, weil schon viel war, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

....hieße ja, wenn man das Boot als Wasserlieger nutzt ( soll ja vorkommen ) hat man nach 7 Tagen Liegenzeit einen zu akzeptierenden Schaden???
Dem würde ich den Hintern lupfen.
Überprüfe mal deine Opferanoden..
Petri


----------



## Fehmi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

... Anoden wurden jeden Herbst bei Inspektion erneuert; bin jetzt doch schon in der vierten Saison. Hänge mal zwei Bilder an; muss sagen, dass mein vorheriger Motor (ein Honda 30PS) nach 10 Jahren nicht so aussah. Ist das für Mercury normal?

Gruß aus dem verregneten Dänemark (Urlaub !!!)
Frank


----------



## feuerlibelle (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ammi*******, warum kauft man so etwas?
Mein Yamaha hat dieses Frühjahr seine 1000Bst hinter sich gebracht und sieht nicht so aus.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Fehmi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

... ja , das glaube ich gerne. Wollte eigentlich auch einen Yamaha haben, aber da Mercury und quicksilver fast nur zusammen zu bekommen sind, oder die Änderungen eine Menge Geld gekostet hätten, bleibt man bei mercury; übrigends hat man mir auf der Hanseboot erzählt, dass die 50 / 60 PS Motoren gemeinsam von Yamaha und Mercury entwickelt wurden. Andere Bootskollegen sind der festen Meinung, Mercury sei die Topp-Marke unter den Außenbordern - kann ich so nicht unterschreiben; mein Honda sah auch nach 10 Jahren besser aus - mal sehen was jetzt über die 5 Jahresgarantie zu machen ist.

vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen
Gruß
Frank


----------



## tofte (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

alt aber meines und vorallem ausreichend platz.

ist eine Fram21


----------



## Amigo-X (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hier, mein Balt Timonier 460.


----------



## haenams (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hier meins..... Selfmade:vik:

hier auch noch ein kleines Video....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X3FUf3wCzI


----------



## VC1 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hier ist meine Angelboot Commander 505 mit 50PS.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Stefan660 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hier ist meine neue Angelkutsche:




Ryds 465R, erst mal kommt ein 8 PS Yamaha hinten ran, mal schauen ob es reicht.

Stefan


----------



## HD4ever (2. August 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schöne Boote ! #6


----------



## Airferdo (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

"The Yellow Boat" in Middelfart !


----------



## flowerpower26 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo ,
Hier mein Seastrike Alu Boot
Gruß Werner


----------



## Raubfischer 1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schönes boot werner#6 wo bekommt man so ein boot in deutschland? gibt ja keine händler hier.


----------



## volkerm (5. August 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

War nur Gast. 175 Optimax am hinteren Ende...


----------



## schedi3 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*


----------



## Fehmi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

ist das ein Quicksiver 450? Und sind die Türen mit den Scharnieren ein Eigenbau?
Gruß
Frank


----------



## schedi3 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Fehmi schrieb:


> ist das ein Quicksiver 450? Und sind die Türen mit den Scharnieren ein Eigenbau?
> Gruß
> Frank




es ist eine Qicksilver 500 cabin mit zwei geteilen Türen mit Scharnieren.War so bei kauf eingebaut.


----------



## Fehmi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

habe das QS 470; bin mit den geteilten Einschüben nicht so glücklich. Tür ist besser. Hätte Interesse an DetailBildern. ist das bei Gelegenheit möglich ? würde meine Mailadresse schicken.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. September 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Sehr schönes Boot Rene, herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer eine handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel. #6


----------



## Fishing-Toby (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Schedi,
feines Boot hast Du Dir da gekauft.
Fehmi, so sieht das bei mir aus, vier Schaniere und seitlich weg klappen und nicht steht im Weg. Musst mal sehen ob das bei Dir passt.
Gruß Toby


----------



## Fehmi (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

... danke für Bild und Beschreibung - werde ich prüfen.

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## Amigo-X (25. September 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Fehmi schrieb:


> habe das QS 470; bin mit den geteilten Einschüben nicht so glücklich. Tür ist besser. Hätte Interesse an DetailBildern. ist das bei Gelegenheit möglich ? würde meine Mailadresse schicken.



:m Eine Tür für deinen QS geht relativ einfach zu bauen, die beiden Einschubleisten etwas nach aussen versetzen aus den beiden Einschüben und mit drei Edelstahlscharnieren die Tür an der linken Seite anschlagen. (Ein Scharnier in die Mitte). Fertig ist die Tür. Hab Fotos davon.


----------



## Fehmi (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Gibt es eigentlich ein paar gute Ideen zur Aufbewahrung der Angelruten in einer kleinen Kajüte?(Quicksilver 470 CC).

Bilder wären toll.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## HD4ever (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

tja ... da hab ich auch irgendwie immer mal nach ner Lösung gesucht ...
bisher noch nicht so DAS ideale gefunden - aber immerhin mal gerade vor kurzem mit wenig Aufwand was gebaut das die Ruten etwas besser in meiner kleinen Kajüte abgelegt werden können. 
vorher lagen die alle auf den Sitzkissen neben-,übereinander und öfter hing son Drilling mal im Kissenbezug


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Geile Sache, gute Idee!


----------



## Fehmi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Jörg
... das sieht gut aus. habe mir so etwas auch aus festem schaumstoff gebaut (einseitig); leider blockiert man damit aber die Sitzfläche. Es müsste doch eine Möglichkeit geben, die Ruten seitlich übereinander zu lagern. Bin da noch auf der Suche.
Hatte doch vor kurzem meine Probleme mit der rostenden Powertrimmpumpe meines 50PS Mercury geschildert; der Händler sagte, dass "Gammel" kein Garantiefall wäre, da die Trimmpumpe einwandfrei arbeitet. Komische Garantie! Außerdem konnte er mir keinen Preis für die jetzige Inspektion im Herbst nennen. Anderen Händler in Flensburg-Harrislee (Marineparts24) um Angebot gebeten; Preis kam umgehend per Mail. Boot hingebracht. Man wunderte sich dort über die Pumpe und meinte, dass das doch eindeutig ein Garantiefall wäre; Antrag wurde gestellt - und gestern habe ich das Boot mit durchgeführter Inspektion und nagelneuer Powertrimmanlage abgeholt !!! 

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## HD4ever (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Fehmi schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg
> ... das sieht gut aus. habe mir so etwas auch aus festem schaumstoff gebaut (einseitig); leider blockiert man damit aber die Sitzfläche. Es müsste doch eine Möglichkeit geben, die Ruten seitlich übereinander zu lagern. Bin da noch auf der Suche.



tja ... das war auch eigendlich so meine Überlegung ...
"normal" wäre das sicher machbar denke ich - aber in meiner lütten Kajüte liegen dann halt mal so 10 Trolling-, 2 Pilkruten
ich habe bisher noch nix vernünftiges finden können wie ich das besser realisieren könnte - bei mir soll halt ja auch alles universal verwendbar sein - wenn ich diesen RH halt nicht brauche werden die 2 kleinen Schrauben gelöst und wieder raus mit dem Teil - im Sommer zum baden brauch ich ja auch nicht die ganze Kajüte voll mit Trollingzeug
na ja ... vielleicht finde ich nochmal was besseres.
Bauartbedingt ist das bei jedem Boot und Verwendung ja auch immer anders


----------



## Fehmi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

... noch eine Frage: hast du durch die Bordwand geschraubt? habe damit immer etwas "Schmerzen".

Gruß
Frank


----------



## HD4ever (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

ich hatte erst an *sowas* o.ä. gedacht ....
aber letzendlich daran gescheitert das ich sowieso bei mir keine 5 Trollingruten pro Seite über mein Sitzfläche untergebracht bekomme ...
vielleicht ja aber ne Idee für dich


----------



## HD4ever (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Fehmi schrieb:


> ... noch eine Frage: hast du durch die Bordwand geschraubt? habe damit immer etwas "Schmerzen".



nee - natürlich nicht !!!
würde ich auch nie machen 
bei mir ist in der Kajüte eine umliegende Ablage mit einem kleinen Brett davor - dafür hab ich die olle Holzlatte nur etwas zurechtgeschnitzt und mit einfachen Winkeln dran befestigt 
waren keine 7-8 EUR im Baumarkt u ca 20 min Beschäftigung
aber wie gesagt - sieht ja in jedem Boot etwas anders aus 
diese Plastik-Rohrschellen aus der Elekroabteilung innen dann noch beklebt zur schonenden Rutenablage  
bei mir bringt das ne Menge Platzgewinn weil ich nun vorn was ablegen kann wo vorher immer die Rutenspitzen auf den Polstern lagen.
Ähnliches dann hinten auch noch anzubringen hab ich dann verworfen weil ich mir damit in der Tat noch mehr der kleinen Kajüte zugebaut hätte...


----------



## Fehmi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

... ja, aber wie ist es mit der Schrauben-Geschichte? Hast du durch die Bordwand gebohrt?


----------



## Fehmi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

ok. - o.k. -war zu schnell mit der Nachfrage


----------



## Fehmi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Im Grunde genommen wollte ich genau diese Art Halterung benutzen; werde mal versuchen, diese Montage an der kleinen Kajüt-wand anzubringen; es wird eigentlich nur schwierig, weil man das Schrauben vermeiden will.
Die Leerrohrschellen lassen sich auch gut zur Befestigung von Sachen an der reling verwenden. War glaube ich mal ein Tipp von Frerk Petersen; profi-Trolling-Kollege von dir und Schulkollege (jüngerer jahrgang) von mir.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Kleb dir Holzklötze mit Pantera an die Bordwand und schraube deine Halterungen daran fest. Das Pantera kannst du dann - wenn gewünscht - wieder runterschneiden. Solange hält es aber bombenfest.
Petri


----------



## HD4ever (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Pantera ... nie gehört bisher ! danke für den Tip ... #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Man kann auch die andere Sorte nehmen - der Name ist mir nur zur Zeit entfallen.
Aber grundsätzlich dazu mal ein anderer Gedanke:
Ich habe ja nun schon ein paar Boote gefahren. Anfangs war ich auch geneigt, solche Dinge ins Boot einzubauen. Mittlerweile habe ich davon Abstand genommen, weils in meinen Augen Blödsinn ist. Gerade wenn man eine kleine Kajüte hat, sollte man deren Gebrauchswert nicht durch irgendwelche sperrigen Teile verringern.
Wenn ich zum Angeln oder Schleppangeln rausfahre, stehen die dafür benötigten Ruten in den Rutenhaltern auf dem Hardtop oder in der Plicht. Eine oder mehrere Reserveruten sind natürlich noch an Bord - aber müssen die fertig montiert sein??
So habe ich die Kajüte frei, kann mich dort bewegen und ggfls mal ein kleines Nickerchen machen, Sache trocken aufbewahren usw...
Wenn ich dann wieder im Hafen bin, lege ich die Ruten, die nicht demontiert werden sollen, in die seitlichen Ablagen oder auf die Kajütsitze ( denn im Hafen brauche ich die kaum. Wenn ich im Boot schlafen will, bleiben die Ruten eben auf dem Dach.)
Wozu sollte man sich also die Kajüte mit irgendwelchen sperrigen und piekenden Einbauten verschandeln? Nur wegen des Ordnungssinnes???
Petri


----------



## HD4ever (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

meistens ist meine Rutenverwendung wie bei dir ...
meine Ablage dient halt nur dazu wenn ich das Zeug vorn rein räume und dann abschließe.
Ist halt nicht so groß wie bei manch anderen Kollegen und das Trollingtacke ist im laufe der Zeit logo immer mehr geworden.
wollte nur verhindern das sich die Haken immer mal im Posterstoff verfangen und natürlich etwas Ordnung und gewonnen Platz zum verstauen...
Bin ich aufm Boot, ist vorn natürlich alles leer und ich kann da auch drin sitzen |rolleyes ggf auch mal pennen ....
ansonsten die 2 lütten schrauben mit den Flügelmuttern raus und dann entferne ich das olle Rutenhalter-Brett ... 
du hast schon recht - zuviel reingebastelt stört einfach nur ...


----------



## schedi3 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Leute


wollte euer Unterhaltung nicht stören anbei der Link zu meiner Quicksilver 500 60Ps in Fahrt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO7TpsSub1U&feature=channel&list=UL

gruss schedi3


----------



## detlefb (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Mensch, die macht ja sogar Fahrt durchs Wasser|supergri

Viel Spaß damit und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unter'm Kiel.


----------



## HD4ever (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schöner clip .... da bekomme ich doch auch wieder Lust aufs Bootfahren ..


----------



## Kräftig (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ich hab nen Nautimo 430 GS  Klein aber fein


----------



## dennist5 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo,
seit gestern Besitzer eines Zodiac Mark I Touring S mit 25PS Tohatsu und Heku Trailer..


----------



## Matten (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Klein und mein Terhi Micro 15HP Honda...


----------



## impeller (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Bergedorfer schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> fahre ein crescent 499 mit kleiner kajüte und 40´johnson.
> sind sehr zufrieden mit der kombi.
> ...


 
habe ein Uttern 495 HT mit 40 PS Suzuki .Ist Ok , nur beim Schleppen u. bei Regen wird es ungemütlich.
Wenn man die Abdeckung schließt , hat man keinerlei Sicht auf die im oberen Bereich angebrachten Rutenhalter.
Als Abhilfe, habe ich mir ein einen teil vom _flex. Dach separat _
_aus klarsicht mit Klettverschluß anfertigen lassen . _Ist wirklich super . Das Teil liegt im Boot , nimmt kaum Platz weg und wird bei Bedarf sehr schnell angebracht u. man kann es  bei einem Biß , sehr  leicht ganz oder nur teil öffnen !

Seit dieser Zeit ist das Boot bei Regen im Inneren trocken u. die Angeln können super überwacht werden .

m.f.G.   Otto


----------



## simmi321 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Quicksilver 450 SF mit 6PS Yamaha. Leider zu schwach aber Schein ist in bearbeitung


----------



## prinz1 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

hi simmi321

wozu schein??
15 ps`er ran und spaß haben. geht doch nun alles ohne
probleme.
aber ich nehme stark an, du willst nooooooch meeeeeehr!
dann hilft nur der schein!
trotz allem viel spaß mit deinem "böötchen"

der prinz


----------



## Bodensee89 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

oder er hat das boot am rhein. 
da gilt das nämlich nicht.....


----------



## simmi321 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> oder er hat das boot am rhein.
> da gilt das nämlich nicht.....



So ist es. Aber hätte anders aber auch lieber 25-35 dran.


----------



## simmi321 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



prinz1 schrieb:


> hi simmi321
> 
> wozu schein??
> 15 ps`er ran und spaß haben. geht doch nun alles ohne
> ...



"Böötchen":c


----------



## Haenger (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

na denne will ich doch auch mal...

Fräulein Horst's und meiner einer... naja, ich sag mal eher Böötchen, mit Lenkung via Pedalen, wechselbaren Sitzen und Motorhalterung.
Unser ganzer Stolz :q

( gibt aber bald was größeres hoff ich... ) 

Fotos sind auf'm Eicher See entstanden, wo ich denne auch prombt den ersten Zander versemmelt hab. #q


----------



## prinz1 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

hi 

ich nochmal !
@ simmi321  --> tschuldigung fürs "böötchen"   , war nicht abwertend gemeint!   ich selber hab schließlich nur einen ruderkahn  *grins*
da der rhein dein fahrtgebiet ist, entfällt, wie schon erwähnt wurde, die 15 ps-regelung.
dann klotz ran und mach den schein! 
wirst es nicht bereuen, denk ich!
bei mir in der näheren gegend gibt es sowieso kaum möglichkeiten, um ein motorboot zu fahren. da lohnt sich der bootsschein nicht unbedingt.
aber gerade im urlaub ist das natürlich nicht verkehrt.
allerdings fährt man in norge oder anderswo auch ohne schein und ohne unfall.
abschließend: auf jeden fall schöne stunden mit deinem BOOT ! 

der prinz


----------



## kokanee (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo,

fahre seit letzten Sommer eine Cap Camarat 7.5 CC mit 
225 PS, Fahrtgebiet Dänemark und Rhein (mit Führerschein).

Grüße aus der Pfalz
Kokanne

und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel #6


----------



## abenstein (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo,

das ist mein Dampfer....

Rio 450 Tour mit 50 PS Honda Außenbordmotor (alles Jahrgang 99/2000).
Zweifarbenlaterne ist jetzt allerdings gegen eine dezentere LED Laterne (mit BSH Zulassung) ausgetauscht.

Gefahren bislang Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, Rhederlaag, Ijssel und am Gardasee. Dieses Jahr geht es Richtung Fehmarn und die Bodden um Rügen.

Andreas


----------



## ulfisch (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

jaja auf jedem schönen Boot eine schöne Frau|rolleyes
fein ab in Meer mit dem Kahn


----------



## Fehmi (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@abenstein:
... ja, mit dem dezenteren LIcht, verbessert sich das Aussehen bestimmt nochmal; dann fehlt ja nur noch das weiße rund-um-Licht.

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## Fuhlman (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin,

wir sind mit einem Terhi Micro Fun 3,30m und zur Zeit noch 
mit 4PS Mercury Sailpower unterwegs... 15PS folgt 2013 noch...
Ostsee Weissenhaus etc.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## abenstein (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

..@fehmi: ...ja, das Aussehen hat sich in der Tat um ein vielfaches verbessert. Diese Riesenlampen passen einfach nicht auf die kleinen Sportboote.
Das weiße Rundumlicht kann ich bei Bedarf am Heck einstecken.....
Wenn ich den Kahn wieder auswintere gibts ein aktuelles Foto...


----------



## Fehmi (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

...zu dem steckbaren Lichtmast hätte ich eine Anmerkung:
Meine LED-Beleuchtung von Aquasignal(mit BSH-Zulassung) war leider defekt; hatte direkt bei Aquasignal angerufen und ich kann nur eins sagen: mir wurde super kompetent und kulant geholfen. Irgendwie kam da auch das Gespräch auf meinen steckbaren Lichtmast (weiß / rundum); und mir wurde gesagt, daß das Licht nicht nur BSH-zugelassen sein muss, sondern auch fest montiert (!!!); durch die Möglichkeit, den Mast abzunehmen, verliert gewissermaßen die Boots-Lichterführung die "BSH-Zulassung". Vielleicht (Gott sei Dank) weiß die Wasseraschutz das auch meistens nicht, oder ist mit der mobilen Variante zufrieden. Aquasignal arbeitet an einer Lösung für Kleinboote (klappbar) - mal sehen, ob das eine akzeptable Lösung für uns gibt.

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## abenstein (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

...oh, das ist mir neu. Bislang gab es bei mir von der Waspo noch nichts zu bemängeln, auch bei Fahrt unter Licht nicht...
Dann hatte ich wohl Glück, oder die Kollegen wussten das dann auch nicht.
Danke für den Tip mit Aqua Signal. Hört sich interressant an und ich werde mal den abklappbaren Lichtmast im Auge behalten...


----------



## abenstein (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

...in diesem offiziellen Faltblatt des BSH steht allerdings nicht, dass die jeweiligen Lichter fest montiert sein müssen...



"Lichterführung und 
Schallsignalanlagen
auf Fahrzeugen unter 20 Meter Länge in der Seeschifffahrt"



...vielleicht ist das ja auch immer eine Sache der Auslegung..

Andreas


----------



## Fehmi (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

--- also ich betone nochmal: das war die Aussage von Aqua Signal; und wenn die Wasserschutz die Vorschrift (falls tatsächlich richtig) größzügig auslegt, können wir ja nur froh sein.
Aber es ist doch manchmal merkwürdig, auf welche Weise man an Informationen kommt !

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Korken (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Quicksilver Fish 360 + Mercury 9,9 + Minn Kota Maxxum + Humminbird 788ci 
zum Zanderangeln in Fluss und See reicht´s


----------



## moborie (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Nicht nur zum Angeln auch meinen Urlaub verbringe ich hiermit.|wavey:


----------



## Hans-J. Wagner (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=197691&stc=1&d=1361541415

Orkney Streikliner 16+ #h


----------



## schleppangler (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Crescent Virgo,supertolles Boot zum trollen,pilken und mehr!!


----------



## dirkstier (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

suche noch ein ruderboot 4m+sliptrailer, biete ratenzahlung an!

nur ernstgemeinte mitteilungen!!!

gruss dirk


----------



## Fuhlman (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Terhi Micro Fun, 3.50m, 15PS Mercury F15M, Trailer, Lowrance Fishfinder mit GPS. Boot ist aus ABS Thermoplast und als unsinkbar klassifiziert.


----------



## kafruechtchen (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo, 
da will ich auch mal einreihen.
Ich habe eine Klepper FAM mit 4 PS 2-Takt von Johnson als Flautenschieber, mein Vater hat das eigentliche Angel- und Urlaubsboot, ein Drago Fiesta 600 mit Anfangs 70 PS. Vor ein paar Jahren sind wir dann auf 115 Pferde aus dem Hause Suzuki umgestiegen. Seit letztem Jahr steht neben dem Fischfinder auch ein Navigationslaptop, ein großer Schritt nach vorn! Als Dinghi dient ein Quicksilver 310 mit 5 PS 4-Takt von Mercury.

Ich hoffe, die Bilder sind nicht zu groß ;/

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## rvs14 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo,

Was haltet ihr von einem Ibis II mit 4PS AB für den Strelasund?


----------



## Don-Machmut (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



rvs14 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was haltet ihr von einem Ibis II mit 4PS AB für den Strelasund?



 ich hatte früher auch blos ein 5ps motor am  ibis II dran für einen alleine gehts zum fahren...  obtimal sind 9,9ps oder 15ps damit kannste auch gut zu 2 fahren ... richtig spass macht es ab 20ps oder 25ps grins ansonsten zum angeln für denn sund und bodden  reichts #h


----------



## Plietischig (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ibis II hat/empfiehlt, meines Wissens nach laut Hersteller, eine maximal Motorisierung von 12PS


----------



## rvs14 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> ich hatte früher auch blos ein 5ps motor am  ibis II dran für einen alleine gehts zum fahren...  obtimal sind 9,9ps oder 15ps damit kannste auch gut zu 2 fahren ... richtig spass macht es ab 20ps oder 25ps grins ansonsten zum angeln für denn sund und bodden  reichts #h



Danke für die Antwort. 

Naja, ich will eigentlich nur zu meinen Angelstellen und dann wieder zurück muss auch nicht umbedingt schnell sein. Ich besetze das Boot mit höchstens 3 Mann. Wir werden ja irgendwie schon irgendwie zu unseren Stellen kommen, oder? |supergri


----------



## Don-Machmut (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



rvs14 schrieb:


> Ich besetze das Boot mit höchstens 3 Mann. Wir werden ja irgendwie schon irgendwie zu unseren Stellen kommen, oder? |supergri



das wird aber ne lange fahrt es sei denn ihr kommt aus dem hafen und bleibt an der nordmole grins aber gehen tut alles....
 auch hoch zum kubitzer bei uns wenn ihr ne halbe stunde fahren wollt #h und mit 3 mann machts kein spass mehr beim spinnangeln finde ich auf dem boot ) wird ganz schön eng )


----------



## rvs14 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> das wird aber ne lange fahrt es sei denn ihr kommt aus dem hafen und bleibt an der nordmole grins aber gehen tut alles....
> auch hoch zum kubitzer bei uns wenn ihr ne halbe stunde fahren wollt #h und mit 3 mann machts kein spass mehr beim spinnangeln finde ich auf dem boot ) wird ganz schön eng )



Wird dann wahrscheinlich in Niederhof(kennst du bestimmt, liegt am Sund) liegen.
 Will auch nicht großartig in den Kubitzer oder Greifswalder Bodden, vielleicht mal in der Hechtsaison aber der Strelasund ist ja auch nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Zuerst einmal ich fahre einen Anka mit einem 2,5 Ps tohatsu. Den motor möchte ich gerne in der nächsten Zeit durch einen Fünfer ersetzen. 
 Zum zweiten. Von einem Ibis2 mit nur einem 4 Ps motor halte ich garnichts. Das Boot ist gut , aber der Motor ist doch etwas Unterdimensioniert. Der Ibis ist ein ziemlich schweres Boot für seine größe , finde ich jedenfalls. Ausserdem ist er ein Verdränger . Um mit dem vernünftig vorwärts zu kommen würde ich den mit mindestens 15 Ps ausrüsten, wenn nicht sogar stärker. Ich kenne einige die bis zu 40 ps und mehr hinten an ihren Ibissen haben und damit sehr gut zurecht kommen.


----------



## Dieter1944 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Jungs, ich habe ja beim Durchblättern nicht so viele Schlauchboote gesehen, aber schlecht angelt man nicht vom Schlauchboot aus|supergri.
Warum? Es krängt nicht, sondern fährt nur in Wellen auf und ab. Das ist für Leute die leicht seekrank werden von großer Bedeutung|supergri.
Ich habe mir Ende 2006 ein gebrauchtes Schlauchboot gekauft und 2007 in Gebrauch genommen. Es ist 4.30 m lang und hat einen 30 PS Mercury/Tohatsu Lighling Motor dran. Es ist ein Familienboot. Da müssen immer viele Leute rein, darum hat es keinen Steuerstand und wird auch keinen bekommen|rolleyes.

Hier ein paar Fotos:

Insel Årmøy 2008












Insel Bokn











In Kroatien war es schon mehrere Male
















Na ja, Fehmarn, den Hamburger Hafen und DK kennt es natürlich auch|rolleyes


























Hoffentlich hält es noch ein paar Jahre|rolleyes


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Allesfänger (4. August 2013)

Cool, noch ein Lindwurmpilot  ... 


Welchen Trailer hat dein Boot da unterm Popo? 

MfG


----------



## Dieter1944 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin, ein Harbeck 450. Er hat gerade letzte Woche neue Radlager gekriegt................................


Gruß Dieter


----------



## Jo-sch (4. August 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Bei uns war das Boot zuerst, dann kam das Angeln, Wir fahren eine Shetland 536 mit 60 Ps.


----------



## kilaforce (18. August 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Trident V14 Eigenausbau mit 20 PS Tohatsu


----------



## sundangler (21. August 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Fahr eine Quicksilver 625 Cruiser mit Mercruiser als Innenboarder mit 135 PS


----------



## Bootsrookie (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Eine Ocqueteau 615 mit 100 PS Yamaha
Das Boot wird an der nordfranzösischen Küste zusammengeschraubt und es ist mein drittes Schiff. Ich kann sagen das ich noch kein seegängigeres Schiff gefahren bin: Wahnsinn


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Shetland Alaska 600. Wenn was in der Länge wellentüchtig ist, dann der Kutter. Leider zurzeit auf dem Trockenen, wird aber.


----------



## Shadpoker (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin Moin,


ich such ein Angelboot (gebraucht), für die Ostsee, Liegeplatz soll in Neustadt sein.

Preislich günstig, max. 7000 Euro

Paar Eckdaten: kleine Kajüte, selbstlenzend, max. 2,50 breit, lang um die 6-7 Meter. max. 60 PS mit Trailer ?


Ich finde mich in den ganzen Seiten im Internet nicht so aus, soll irgendwann auch zum Trolling umrüstbar sein, hab da nen Spezi an der Hand, der kennt sich damit sehr gut aus #h


Danke erstmal


----------



## WalKo (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Habe mir ein Schlauchboot gekauft.  Gebraucht, zum Erfahrung sammeln um herauszufinden was ich brauche. Ist gedacht für Angeln und Sommerurlaub am Meer.
Deswegen auch die Länge von 4.6m. 
War das Maximum was man zu zweit  in meinen Kleinbus noch ein und ausladen kann.  
Motor 20 PS, weil ich den vom Gewicht noch alleine transportieren und an und abbauen kann. 
Aber schon nach dem ersten Probefahrt bereue ich nicht einen 30PS Motor genommen zu haben.
Da ich sowieso fürs Boot ein und ausladen eine zweiten Mann brauche, konnte ich den auch für den Motor Transport und An und Abbau nutzen.
Mit Pinne da Platz kostbar ist.







Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Axtwerfer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Shadpoker schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> ich such ein Angelboot (gebraucht), für die Ostsee, Liegeplatz soll in Neustadt sein.
> ...



Für den Preis wirst Du etwas länger suchen müssen, wenn Du was halbwegs vernünftiges in dieser Größenordnung haben möchtest dann solltest Du mit 12   -13 000 € anfangen zu rechnen. 
Viel Glück |wavey:


----------



## ebro-catfish (12. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin,

ich habe zwar den Bootsführerschein, muss mich aber leider mit einem kleinen terhi-Ruderboot zufrieden geben.
Das reicht für unsere Gewässer aber gut aus!

mfg


----------



## Donaulachs (18. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo!!!

Porta boat 12 ,... diese Boote haben einen Anlagewert,....
Gebraucht 3-10 Jahre alt kosten sie noch immer 1700-1000 Euro 

Kriesensichere Anlage :m


----------



## peiner freak (18. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Klauß Maß KM410 + Jamaha 15 Ps


----------



## Harry-aus-MA (19. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Shetland 535 mit 75PS Evinrude.

Aber die Tauglichkeit muss sich erst noch rausstellen|rolleyes
Hab´s noch nicht lange.


----------



## leipziger21 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo

Bin auch seit 2007 Besitzer eines 12 Porta Boats.
Möchte das gute Stück nicht mehr missen.


----------



## TheRebel54 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

wie tief muß die Schiffschraube eines E-Motors unter einem GFK- Boot hängen um optimal zu arbeiten?|kopfkrat
Gruß
Günter


----------



## Südschwedenfan (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Das hier:

Ist zwar nichts für die Küste, aber zum Fischen auf geschützten Gewässern ideal.
4,55m. X 2,30m. mit 25 PS 4-takt.
Platz satt, bequem, man kann rumlaufen und es kippelt nix.

Geht auch mit 15 PS, aber da es in Schweden keine Begrenzung gibt, sind wir lieber etwas flotter unterwegs.
Alle die das Ding schon mal gefahren haben, wollen nichts anderes mehr haben.

Jürgen


----------



## Südschwedenfan (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Die Hechte lassen sich von der Optik anscheinend auch nicht beeindrucken.!!


----------



## Laacher (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Das ist ja mal cool... Noch nie gesehen, so ein Gefährt, aber dürfte zum Angeln sehr sicher sein...
 Ist das selbstausgedacht oder von der Stange ?
 Und wie fährt sich das, wenn es Welle gibt ?

 TL

 Der Laacher


----------



## Südschwedenfan (21. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Laacher;

Wellen bis 50cm. hatten wir schon, interessiert das Ding überhaupt nicht.!!
Die Lenkung spricht sofort an und es lässt sich auch bei geringer Geschwindigkeit (Anlegen) super steuern.

Der Kat ist von der Firma "Lorsby", ich habe mir Rümpfe mit Bodenblech und Geländer gekauft und den restlichen Aufbau
( Steuerstand, Lenkung, Staukisten, Ruten/Getränkehalter und Sitze ) selbst gemacht.
Lorsby bietet ihn aber auch Fix u. fertig an.

Jürgen


----------



## loete1970 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



> Wellen bis 50cm. hatten wir schon, interessiert das Ding überhaupt nicht.!!
> Die Lenkung spricht sofort an und es lässt sich auch bei geringer Geschwindigkeit (Anlegen) super steuern.



Stimmt, das kann ich bestätigen. Die Steuerung ist super mit dem Lorsby!


----------



## Südschwedenfan (22. November 2013)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo Dirk;

Wünsch Dir aber, dass Du im Oktober von den Herbststürmen verschont bleibst.
Nicht das noch Bier verschüttet wird.!!!

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Fehmi (8. April 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Verdammt ! - Kein Boot mehr; verkauft vor zwei Monaten; neues Quicksilver bestellt, aber Lieferzeiten wie beim Neuwagen: JUNI !!! Unglaublich. Verdammt harte Zeit.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Blaupause (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Es ist endlich soweit! Nach fast einjähriger Suche haben meine Freundin und ich endlich ein Boot gefunden, dass unseren Ansprüchen genügt und bezahlbar ist. Wir haben uns erfolglos 20 verschiedene Bootsmodelle in Deutschland und Dänemark angeschaut. Bring mal die Ansprüche einer Frau und eines Anglers unter einen bezahlbaren Hut… Und dann haben wir im Januar genau das passende Boot in Scharbeutz gefunden, eine Guymarine GM 560. Leider sind wir uns mit dem Verkäufer preislich überhaupt nicht einig geworden. Aber da wussten wir immerhin genau, was wir suchen! Nach einiger Recherche stand fest, dass wir das Boot nochmal nur in Frankreich finden würden, es ist ein französischer Werftbau und in Deutschland gibt es dieses Modell sehr selten. Also habe ich angefangen, mein Französisch aufzubessern (Englisch wird teilweise verstanden aber auf gar keinen Fall gesprochen) und dann einen willigen Verkäufer gesucht und gefunden. Das Boot hat eine gute Substanz aber es ist optisch ziemlich runtergekommen und will aufgearbeitet werden. Zuletzt stand es drei Jahre im Hafen auf dem Trailer rum. Der ganze Verhandlungs- und Abholungsprozess war ein riesen Abenteuer, es gab unzähliger „erste Male“: Kombi mit Trailer fahren, das Boot Kranen (mit einem Bagger) und Auftrailern, mit dem ganzen Gespann hintendran wieder zurück nach Deutschland (750 km), slippen im Hafen, erste eigene Probefahrt….
Jetzt liegt es vertäut in der Ancora Marina in Neustadt. Momentan ist ein Yamaha Viertakter mit 50 PS verbaut. Einige hier aus dem Anglerboard haben dort ja auch ihr Boot liegen, also ich würde sagen wir sehen uns dort demnächst!


----------



## Dieter1944 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Simon!


----------



## HD4ever (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

schönes Teil !!! 
gleich mal zum Trollingboot aufpimpen :m


----------



## Blaupause (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Danke Dieter und Jörg, 

an dem Boot wird noch einiges gemacht (größerer Motor, Lack in dunkelblau, Innenverkleidung erneuern, Angelrutenhalter), aber erstmal fahren wir es eine Zeit so, wie es ist. 

Jörg, die Ducauto 499 ist auch ein interessantes Boot, optisch und vor allem, weil es 2,30 m breit ist. Respekt für den Trollingaufbau!

Viele Grüße


----------



## cohosalmon (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch, Capt'n Simon! Das sieht nach einem tollen Allzweckboot aus! Aber ich glaube 90 PS sollten es schon sein, besonders falls Ihr auch Wasserski oder Tubing im Auge habt.


----------



## HD4ever (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Simon : das einzig wirkliche an Trollingaufbau ist der Dachrutenhalter ;-)
Der eignet sich aber auch gut so für Nicht-Trollingruten
Sonst sind hinten nur die Halter fur die downrigger u auch abnehmbare
Rutenhalter....
Kann also alles schnell weg wenn es zum Baden gehen soll - Allzweckboot halt


----------



## Blaupause (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



cohosalmon schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glueckwunsch, Capt'n Simon! Das sieht nach einem tollen Allzweckboot aus! Aber ich glaube 90 PS sollten es schon sein, besonders falls Ihr auch Wasserski oder Tubing im Auge habt.


 

Danke! Jo, 90 PS sollen auch noch dran kommen, wir wollen auch mal Wakeboarden. Ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher, ob es ein Honda, Suzuki oder Mercury viertakter werden soll. Hast du was zu verkaufen? 

@ Jörg: Die Schleppangelmontur kommt aúch noch dran, wobei ich wahrscheinlich mit zwei Rutenhaltern links und rechts auskommen werde.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Blaupause schrieb:


> @ Jörg: Die Schleppangelmontur kommt aúch noch dran, wobei ich wahrscheinlich mit zwei Rutenhaltern links und rechts auskommen werde.




ja fürn Anfang :m
wenn du dann erstmal merkst was das für ne feine und erfolgreiche Sache vom Boot ist .... 
dann werden aus 2 mal schnell 4, dann 6 usw ..... wie bei mir 
viel Spaß schon mal !


----------



## Blaupause (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ja fürn Anfang :m
> wenn du dann erstmal merkst was das für ne feine und erfolgreiche Sache vom Boot ist ....
> dann werden aus 2 mal schnell 4, dann 6 usw ..... wie bei mir
> viel Spaß schon mal !


 

Hehe, das wird so kommen! Downrigger könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, um dann nächsten Frühling mal gezielt auf Lachse zu starten... So geht´s los!


----------



## HD4ever (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

mach das mal !!!!
dein Boot ist ideal für Rügen .... das solltest du mal planen - son Osseebullen an der Leine ist schon der Hammer #6
falls du infos brauchst für vernünftige Edelstahlanbauten und Rutenhalter .... guck mal beim Egon rein -> www.sailbase.de
so viel braucht man nicht an Rutenhaltern ... aber son Ding aufm Dach muß sein !


----------



## Don-Machmut (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

@  HD4ever

cooles Bild beim Slippen in Vieregge #h erwischt


----------



## Fehmi (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

... Anfang Februar bestellt und Mittwoch letzter Woche endlich gekommen: Quicksilver Pilothouse 555

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*


----------



## Fuhlman (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


>



Geiles Boot gefällt mir sehr gut... 
Wieviel PS hast Du ?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. August 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*



fuhlman schrieb:


> geiles boot gefällt mir sehr gut...
> wieviel ps hast du ?



115 ps


----------



## Sebastian83 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

DDR Jolle GFK mit 420 x 170 , Motor ist ein 8 PS Yamaha 2 Zylinder der die gute immerhin mit 2 Personen in Gleitfahrt bringt.
Ist trotz des Rundspandes nicht kippelig. (Schwert is drin geblieben) durch die Bauform unsinkbar ;-)

Fahre gern wenn Wetter ist auf die Ostsee Dank der Größe und dem geringen Gewicht incl. Motor ca.130 kg lässt Sie sich auch allein super händeln. 

Vorher hatte Ich Schlauchboote Metzler und Bombard 390/360 mit 4 PS Mariner AB aber die elendige Flickerei ging mir irgendwie auf den Sack deshalb bin Ich dann auf die Hartschale umgestiegen, was Ich bis jetzt nicht bereut habe, selbst auf der Weser kann Ich mit Ihr locker Bergauf fahren.
Also die Fahreigenschaften sind eindeutig besser als beim Schlauchi was Spritzwasser bei leichten Wellen angeht tut sich das mit nem Schlauchi auch nix. Für mich ist die 420er eine gute alternative zum Schlauchboot.

LG und Petri Heil an alle !


----------



## AngelPepe (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

So endlich hab ich auch eins das passt. Terhi Nordic 6020!!! 30PS Yamaha AB 2-Takt. Muss zwar noch bissel basteln um es fürs angeln auszustatten, aber nen paar rutenhalter sollten nicht das Problem sein  ach ja ummelden ist nächste Woche dran.


----------



## Don-Machmut (31. August 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Das mein gutes Stück reicht zum angeln auf dem Bodden und im küstennahen Bereich :vik:


----------



## Paintpower (7. September 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Das ist nicht Übel, was hier für Schöne Boote sind. Kommendes jahr wirds bei mir endlich ein Konsolenboot.
Bis dahin werde ich mich noch mit meinen

Suzumar DS 390 AL und 15PS Mercury vergnügen müssen.

Auf jedenfall eine Menge an Inspiration auf dieser seite


----------



## Fehmi (7. September 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

... ein kleiner Tipp zum Neuboot-Kauf: sprecht mit dem Händler die genaue Ausstattung ab! Wie zuvor geschrieben hatte ich mir das Quicksilver Pilothouse 555 bestellt - und auf den Prospekt verlassen. Serienmäßig sollten in der Grundausstattung zwei Liegen, Kajüt-Polsterung und Fischkästen sein. In einer Fußnote sagt der Prospekt, dass Brunswick ständig bemüht ist, die Modelle zu verbessern und darum Abweichungen in der Ausstattung möglich sind.
Die Verbesserung sieht jetzt so aus, dass die beiden serienmäßigen Liegen nur zwei glette GFK-Flächen sind, weil es die Polsterung nur in einem Sonderpaket gibt; ebenso wurde der Fischkasten weggelassen - tolle Modell-Verbesserung.
Der Händler steht irgendwo zwischen "Baum und Borke", weil er davon auch überrascht wurde. Er ist jetzt bemüht, über Quicksilver nachzubesser. Bin gespannt, was dabei raus kommt.

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## Sharky1 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo,

seid September im Besitz einer Quicksilver Ph 640 mit 100 PS. Vorher Krabbengefischt und jetzt geht das fischen auf Forellen und Dorsch los.|supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

"Immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel"


----------



## holzwurm1170 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Ich habe zur Zeit noch einen Wiking Cat ist motorisiert mit 15er Mercury 2T geht richt gut ab  verwende ich selbst für die Ostseeküste zum schleppen  auf Dorsch und Mefo 





campbell schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> wäre es nicht interessant zu wissen, welche Boote ideal für unser Hobby wäre und welche Erfahrungen man gemacht hat. Und Leuten wie mich würde es helfen eine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Hille (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hier mal meine kleine Nussschale |rolleyes

Quicksilver 450SF 

450x170 cm

Eigenbau, Hauptantrieb E-Motor 24v für Talsperren wie den Edersee. War aber mit einem 10 Psler damit schon auf der Müritz.


----------



## zander-ralf (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin Leute,

wir haben uns eine Quicksilver 640 PH zugelegt.

Unsere treue Shetland geben wir nun an einen "ordentlichen" Skipper weiter. (Träne im Auge!!!) 
Das Boot ist absolut zuverlässig und wir hatten viel Freude damit. Es ist auf der Schlei, den ostfriesischen Inseln und in Norwegen (Skagerak) gefahren. ... eben ein richtig stabiles Rauhwasserboot. Der 90 Ps Yamaha 2-T macht richtig gut Fahrt. 
2 - 3 Angler haben genügend Platz.
Die Shetland wird mit Trailer, Reservemotor und viel Drum & Dran verkauft.
Hier ein paar Fotos. (Habe noch viel mehr Bilder!)

Beste Grüße von der Küste
zander-ralf


----------



## Roter Piranha (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Na denn will ich auch mal. 
Quicksilver 500 cabin mit einem 90 PS suzuki df Einspritzer.

Bayside Schlauchboot 4,75 mit 40 PS yamaha 2 t .


----------



## zander-ralf (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

... und noch ein paar!
Das Boot hat übrigens die besten Slipprollen, die zu bekommen sind. Slippen ist also sehr einfach und schnell erledigt. Nach jedem Angeln wurde die Shetland 100%ig gereinigt.

Wer Interesse hat, gerne melden!

Gruß
zander-ralf


----------



## Anglertischler (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Hallo
na dann will ich auch mal !#h
Meins ist ein Selbstbau ( eine Classic 17  5,30x2,25m  Allerdings habe ich dem Boot eine Pilothouse verpasst)










Bauzeit knapp 12 Monate
Angetrieben von einem 50 Ps +5Ps Mercury Four Stoke
Fahrgebiet: Ostsee Großen Brode/Fehmarn

gruß Rüdiger


----------



## zander-ralf (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*

Moin Leute,

unsere Shetland 536 Family Four haben wir am Freitag schon verkauft.
Unglaublich, wie beliebt diese Boote sind.
Unsere "Liekedeeler" geht in gute, ostfriesische Hände und bleibt hier an der Küste! #6


----------



## Angorafrosch (4. Dezember 2019)

Auch wenn hier etwas Ruhe eingekehrt ist. Ich hab seit diesem Jahr n 3,2m Schlauchboot. 6 PS Benziner kommt, bisher ist da nur n E-quirl dran. Geht auf Stlillwasser und Adria soweit ich mir zumute schwimmen zu können. 5 zoll Hummigbird zum gucken und ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Geht ja immerhin uns angeln. Für alles andere gibt's Wohnmobil/Boots- etc. Foren.
Elektrisch sind max 2 kt drin und langt für etwa 6 Stunden gemischter Fahrt.
Finde es gut das durch die Breite wenig schaukeln (rollen) angesagt ist und das ganze Paket mit m Wohnmobil mitreisen kann.


----------



## Matze HRO (15. Dezember 2019)

Ich nutze ein Viamare 380 Alu mit Suzuki DF 20 AS und einem 62lbs E-Motor.
Gruß aus Thüringen


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Dezember 2019)

Den guten alten Ostklassiker, ANKA. Könnte ruhig etwas länger und breiter sein.


----------



## onky090 (15. Dezember 2019)

UMS 410 + 15 PS Mercury


----------



## eisblock (19. Dezember 2019)

Crescent 465


----------



## Valper (28. Dezember 2019)

Moin Leute,
nach zwei vollen Angelsaisons ein kleiner Bericht über mein Boot: Gfk Avila Marine Kajütboot ca. 5,20x1,80 Meter mit 15ps und 5ps, da auch Angechörige mitfahren. Mit zwei Erwachsenen und voller Kattelage 24-28 km/h. Das reicht mir voll. Weiter als 10s/ml (Ostsee) fahre ich sowieso nicht raus. Kleine Kajüte zum Übernachten ist auch da. Leergewicht ca. 320kg. Raues Wasser ab 1m Wellen mag das Bötchen nicht, aber bis Windstärke 4-5bf geht es noch gut.


----------



## Matze HRO (8. Januar 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Den guten alten Ostklassiker, ANKA. Könnte ruhig etwas länger und breiter sein.


Mit welchem Motor?


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Januar 2020)

Matze HRO schrieb:


> Mit welchem Motor?


Ich fahre einen alten 4PS Mercury zweitakter. Ein 5Ps Viertakter ist genauso langsam und ein 6PS viertakter nur geringfügig schneller als Ich. Ich war mal drauf und dran mir einen 6er viertakt zu holen. Aber davon sehe ich jetzt ab, ob der geringen Leistungsunterschiede und der Tatsache das gerade hier bei uns im Havelland seit zwei Jahren die Motore, Flottenweise geklaut werden.  Vorletztes Jahr wurden zehn Motore bei uns vom Vereinsgelände gestohlen. Alles, maximal drei Jahre alte Viertakter. Vorzugweise Mercury und Tohatsu. Nicht ein Zweitakter.


----------



## Matze HRO (8. Januar 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen alten 4PS Mercury zweitakter. Ein 5Ps Viertakter ist genauso langsam und ein 6PS viertakter nur geringfügig schneller als Ich. Ich war mal drauf und dran mir einen 6er viertakt zu holen. Aber davon sehe ich jetzt ab, ob der geringen Leistungsunterschiede und der Tatsache das gerade hier bei uns im Havelland seit zwei Jahren die Motore, Flottenweise geklaut werden.  Vorletzes Jshr wurden zehn Motore bei uns vom Vereinsgelände gestohlen. Alles, maximal drei Jahre alte Viertakter. Vorzugweise Mercury und Tohstsu. Nicht ein Zweitakter.


Der Diebstahl von den modernen, tragbaren AB's ist irgendwie leider zum "Volkssport" geworden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Januar 2020)

Matze HRO schrieb:


> Der Diebstahl von den modernen, tragbaren AB's ist irgendwie leider zum "Volkssport" geworden.


tragbar oder nicht Hauptsache 4 takt


----------



## Seele (9. Januar 2020)

Ich fahr ein ViaMare 250T mit rund 0,3kW


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (9. Januar 2020)

Ich hab ein altes, zigfach geflicktes Bombard B1 in 3,05m und 2 Johnson 6PS (Bj. 65 und 82) Motoren, die beide noch repariert werden müssen. Der eine hat keinen Kühlstrahl, der andere mit Vergaserproblem.
Es wird liebevoll Reichsgummikreuzer genannt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. Januar 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ich hab ein altes, zigfach geflicktes Bombard B1 in 3,05m und 2 Johnson 6PS (Bj. 65 und 82) Motoren, die beide noch repariert werden müssen. Der eine hat keinen Kühlstrahl, der andere mit Vergaserproblem.
> Es wird liebevoll Reichsgummikreuzer genannt


vergaser ultrasxhallbad und Wasserstrahl Impeller auswechseln


----------



## boot (31. März 2020)

zander-ralf schrieb:


> *AW: Wichtig: Welches Boot fahrt Ihr ?*
> 
> Moin Leute,
> 
> ...


Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. März 2020)

Das waren noch Zeiten Ole.
schön das Du wieder da bist


----------



## Hering 58 (5. April 2020)

boot schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder


Hast du dein Boot noch?


----------



## boot (5. April 2020)

Ja das waren sehr schöne Zeiten nobbi.
Ja Hartmut ich hab noch ein Boot gg habe mir im letzten Jahr ein neues Konsolen Boot gekauft.


----------

